# Schiffsbrüchig



## Bauschaum7 (1. Juli 2019)

*Schiffsbrüchig*

Was ist die Definition Schiffbrüchig ?

Laut Seerecht muß man Schiffsbrüchigen helfen ,  aber wie definiert man das ?

Ein vollbesetztes Schlauchboot was absichtlich und mit Wissen auf hoher See ausgesetzt wird ,   zählt das auch als schiffsbrüchig ?


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ein vollbesetztes Schlauchboot was absichtlich und mit Wissen auf hoher See ausgesetzt wird ,   zählt das auch als schiffsbrüchig ?



Du kannst ja warten, bis das Boot kentert.


----------



## JePe (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Klick.


----------



## FetterKasten (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Wenn ein Schlauchboot mit Asylanten ausgesetzt wird, ist es natürlich ziemlich wahrscheinlich, dass sie Schiffsbruch erleiden. Nichtsdestotrotz sind es dann Schiffsbrüchige.

Das Problem ist, dass Schleuser/Schlepper und Asylanten selbst bewusst diese Regelung zur Hilfe ausnutzen, als Eintrittstür nach Europa.

Genauso gut könnte man sie in nen sicheren Hafen nach Nordafrika zurückbringen, aber das ist ja nicht das Ziel dieser "Seeretter".

Sicherer Hafen heißt ja nicht, dass sie Sozialhilfe bekommen, sondern nur, dass sie sich dort zunächst in Sicherheit befinden. Die nordafrikanischen Länder werden dieses Affentheater aber wohl auch nicht mitmachen, sondern setzten ihre Gesetze besser durch, als bei uns mittlerweile.

Würde man konsequent die Leute zurückbringen und die Leute hätte gar keine Chance, dann würden sie sich auch gar nicht erst in die Gefahr begeben. Das tun die ja gerade, weil sie wissen, dass sie von solchen Schiffen aufgegriffen werden.

Diese "Seeretter" haben dadurch wahrscheinlich indirekt mehr Leute auf dem Gewissen, als sie gerettet haben. Aber so weit blicken die nicht.
"Seerettung" ist letztenendes nur ein Tarnmantel für Aktivisten, die meinem über dem Gesetz zu stehen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Doppelpost


----------



## compisucher (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Was ist die Definition Schiffbrüchig ?
> 
> Laut Seerecht muß man Schiffsbrüchigen helfen ,  aber wie definiert man das ?
> 
> Ein vollbesetztes Schlauchboot was absichtlich und mit Wissen auf hoher See ausgesetzt wird ,   zählt das auch als schiffsbrüchig ?



Wenn das Schiff so seeuntüchtig ist, dass es aufgegeben werden muss.
Schiffbruch – Wikipedia
Kernsatz: 
Nach internationalem Seerecht (Genfer Abkommen II von 1949) sind alle Schiffe dazu verpflichtet, ihre Fahrt zu unterbrechen, um Schiffbrüchige aufzunehmen.

Der Kern des Disputs ist, dass von den privat organisierten Rettungsmannschaften gezielt nach Flüchtlingsschiffen gesucht wird und nicht, 
wie gem. dem Genfer Abkommen ursprünglich angedacht, dass alle "per Zufall" vorbeifahrenden Schiffe den Schiffbrüchigen helfen müssen.

Moralisch bin ich bei Frau Rackete und Co. nur hilft es kaum, das Kernproblem der Armut in Afrika zu lindern...


----------



## Metaltyp (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht. In welche Kerbe möchte der Eröffnungspost denn schlagen?


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Metaltyp schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht. In welche Kerbe möchte der Eröffnungspost denn schlagen?



Vermutlich in die, in welche der FetteKasten dann auch schon gleich die Spaltkeile reingetrieben hat.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Wer baut eigentlich die hightech- Schlauchboote ?   bzw wer klebt das zusammen !?

Und  für was sind die eigentlich normal vorgesehen  im alltag    ?  so riesige Schauchboote ?   Für riesige Bootstouren  mit Spaß ?

Ich hab Daun-syndrom


----------



## FetterKasten (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wer baut eigentlich die hightech- Schlauchboote ?   bzw wer klebt das zusammen !?
> 
> Und  für was sind die eigentlich normal vorgesehen bzw im alltalg  ?  so riesige Schauchboote ?



YouTube
Die Schlauchboote werden erst kurz vor der Küste befüllt, damit es auch schön nach Schiffsbruch aussieht 
Wie von mir behauptet: Die Seenotrettung wird eiskalt ausgenutzt und als Vorwand benutzt, um zu schleusen.


----------



## compisucher (1. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Ich finde das schon lustig.
Jahrhunderte lang wurde Afrika mitunter auch massiv von den Europäern ausgebeutet (ja auch Deutschland), 
ein erklecklicher Anteil unseres Wohlstandes beruht auf der Ausbeutung,
unnatürliche Grenzen wurden durch den Kontinent von den "Schutzmächten" gezogen und die ganzen korrupten Systeme sind europäischen Ursprungs...

Und nun, da alle dank Internet mitbekommen, wie toll es in Europa ist, machen sich viele Verzweifelte und Perspektivlose auf den Weg für ein besseres Leben - wer kann es ihnen verübeln?

Die Schlauchboote hören erst dann auf, wenn wir alle Afrika bessere Perspektiven bieten - so einfach ist das.


----------



## Atze-Peng (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich finde das schon lustig.
> Jahrhunderte lang wurde Afrika mitunter auch massiv von den Europäern ausgebeutet (ja auch Deutschland),
> ein erklecklicher Anteil unseres Wohlstandes beruht auf der Ausbeutung,
> unnatürliche Grenzen wurden durch den Kontinent von den "Schutzmächten" gezogen und die ganzen korrupten Systeme sind europäischen Ursprungs...
> ...



Schonmal von den slavischen Menschenhandel der Araber gehört? Warum geht es diesen Regionen denn nicht ähnlich schlecht wie den Afrikanern, wenn das Problem die Ausbeutung und Versklavung der Länder war?


Im Übrigen ist Sippenhaft nach deutschem Recht illegal. Sprich es ist schlichtweg egal, was deine Vorfahren getan haben. Das gilt für mich auch für moralische Sippenhaft.


----------



## compisucher (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Schonmal von den slavischen Menschenhandel der Araber gehört? Warum geht es diesen Regionen denn nicht ähnlich schlecht wie den Afrikanern, wenn das Problem die Ausbeutung und Versklavung der Länder war?


Habe ich irgendwas von Sklaverei geschrieben?
Nein.
Aber Danke für den Hinweis.
Südosteuropa befand sich als Teil des osmanischen Reiches unter dessen Herrschaft.
Die Überbleibsel kann man sehr gut an der islamischen Bevölkerung auf dem Balkan erkennen.
Die Größenordnung war ca. 200.000-500.000 Menschen innerhalb von 300 Jahren, während aus Afrika alleine nach Amerika innerhalb von 400 Jahren 10-12 Millionen lebend nach Amerika verschleppt wurden - eine völlig andere Dimension.
Und ja, Sklaverei wird selbst heute noch primär von islamisch geprägten Ländern in Nord- und Ostafrika praktiziert und auch diese Länder tragen einen Teil der Bürde.
Aber nur ein kleinerer Teil des Themas.
Ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass ca. 20-35% (die Schätzungen variieren je nach Historiker) des heutigen "Vermögens" europäischer Staaten (primär GB, FRA, SPA, BEL und ITA) aus Afrika heraus generiert wurde.



Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Im Übrigen ist Sippenhaft nach deutschem Recht illegal. Sprich es ist schlichtweg egal, was deine Vorfahren getan haben. Das gilt für mich auch für moralische Sippenhaft.



Das mit der juristischen Beurteilung würde ich an deiner Stelle nochmal genau nachlesen, insbesondere, dass es egal sei, was denn die Vorfahren so getrieben haben...

Aber egal,

du kannst das Problem ignorieren und es wird immer heftiger werden oder dich dem Problem stellen und Lösungen versuchen.

Die Dimensionen sind mutmaßlich viel größer als du dir vorstellen kannst.
In Afrika in Summe gibt es grob + aktuell 16 - 18 Mio. innerafrikanische Flüchtlinge und grob 200-300 Mio. innerafrikanische Migranten.
Und bisher ist nur ein sehr kleiner Teil aus Afrika (< 1 Mio.) zu uns unterwegs, die meisten Flüchtlinge bei uns sind aus Syrien und Afghanistan.

Bin mal gespannt, wie dein Plan ist, wenn dann 10-20 Mio. aus Afrika nach Europa wollen, was ein Szenario ist, dass z. B. die UNICEF für die Jahre 2020 bis 2025 erwartet...


----------



## Bauschaum7 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Italien jetzt zum Sündenbock zu machen mit soner Doppelmoral das geht auch nicht , wo ist eigentlich die Mafia  wenn man sie mal braucht 

wer kümmert sich eigentlich um die einheimische Bevölkerung von Italien  ,  so geht das auch nicht !  Ich stehe voll hinter diesem Politiker und was er tut , er will sein Volk und dessen Mentalität schützen.  Wovon deutsche Politiker sich auch mal eine Scheibe abschneiden sollten.
Gibt es in Italien noch Italiener  ?   Ich kann die Einheimischen verstehen    .  

Das is ja voll die Salamiparty wenn nur Männer kommen

Ich finde jeder Italiener sollte einen Negr haben  ....  sarkasm


----------



## compisucher (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Du, ich verstehe die Italiener voll und ganz.
Aber Europa lässt Italien schon seit über 15 Jahren mit dem Problem alleine.
Erst mit der Flüchtlingskrise bei uns kam das Thema in den Fokus.
Schon 2002 bat Italien die EU um Hilfe bei der Bewältigung der Probleme mit den ankommenden Migranten.
Passiert ist - nichts...
Die aktuelle Regierung in Italien ist das Resultat der Gleichgültigkeit der anderen EU Länder gegenüber dem Problem.

Und, ich habe geschrieben, dass ich moralisch auf der Seite von Rackete und Co. stehe, ob es (juristisch + geopolitisch) richtig ist, latent die Schieberbanden aus Nordafrika bei ihrem Werk zu unterstützen, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.

Es gibt hier kein schwarz oder weiss.

Nochmal: 
Den Nährboden der Schlepperbanden und alle Folgeerscheinungen wie zweifellos moralisch gut gemeinte Flüchtlingsrettung auf See, der Rechtsruck in Italien und anderswo, 
letztlich die Vermeidung von ertrunkenen Flüchtlingen kann man nur dann entziehen, wenn die Fluchtursachen eingedämmt bzw. abgeschafft sind.

Und hier ist die Herausforderung, weil ganz offensichtlich die bisher klassische Entwicklungshilfe der letzten 50 Jahre, sei es von der EU oder der Vereinten Nationen oder sonst wer, in Leere gelaufen sind.

Es liegt z. B. seit Jahren ein sog. Marshallplan für Afrika herum:
Marshallplan mit Afrika – Wikipedia

Nur, allein nur Deutschland ist nicht in der Lage, so ein Vorhaben umzusetzen und so lange ein Trumpel an der Regierung ist, wird es auch kaum ausreichend Geld dafür geben, der hat nämlich dafür (und für anders) die Gelder eingefroren...

Nur mal so als Maßstab, was falsch läuft:
Wenn ein Kaffeebauer in Afrika nur 1 € (ca. Grenzbetrag im Kamerun, bei dem sich Migration nicht mehr lohnt) am Tag verdienen sollte, müsste der Kaffee in Deutschland für ca. 20 €/kg verkauft werden...


----------



## Bauschaum7 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



compisucher schrieb:


> Und, ich habe geschrieben, dass ich moralisch auf der Seite von Rackete und Co. stehe, ob es (juristisch + geopolitisch) richtig ist, latent die Schieberbanden aus Nordafrika bei ihrem Werk zu unterstützen, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




Klar steht das auf einem Blatt !...... Weil es rechtswidrig  und sehr fahrlässig ist   .   Deswegen wurde es niedergeschrieben   schwarz auf weiß .

ja aber die verdienen doch nicht nur 1€ am Tag.

Das musst du mir in diesem Zusammenhang jetzt 
erklären warum deswegen der Kaffee  hier jetzt  20€ pro kilo kosten soll.  Und was es für Vorteile für den Kaffebauer bringt  ?


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Klar steht das auf einem Blatt !...... Weil es rechtswidrig  und sehr fahrlässig ist   .   Deswegen wurde es niedergeschrieben   schwarz auf weiß .



Im Niederschreiben sind wir auch Weltmeister, ebenso beim setzen von Zielen oder erklären von Absichten. Aber das war es dann auch.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> ja aber die verdienen doch nicht nur 1€ am Tag




Eine Nespresso-Kapsel enthält 5,2 Gramm Kaffee und kostet 30 bis 40 Cent. Pro Kilogramm sind das 60 bis 80 Euro...

...knapp fünf Euro, bekommen etwa die Pflückerinnen in Guatemala für einen Zentner gepflückten Kaffee.

...Kinderarbeit unter 14 Jahren ist in Guatemala verboten. Dennoch gehören arbeitende Kinder in den großen Plantagen zum Alltag...

"Wenn Sie Kinder in den Kaffeeplantagen gesehen haben", rechtfertigt sich Plantagenbesitzer Torrebiarte später gegenüber dem SPIEGEL, "sind das Kinder, die mit ihren Familien sein wollten." 



Quelle: LINK


----------



## JePe (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Italien jetzt zum Sündenbock zu machen mit soner Doppelmoral das geht auch nicht(...)



Wer tut das? Italien nimmt am Dublin-Verfahren teil, nach dem es zur Durchfuehrung eines Asylverfahrens verpflichtet ist. Die derzeitige italienische Regierung versucht sich dieser laestigen Pflicht dadurch zu entledigen, dass man das Ausschiffen der Geretteten in italienischen Haefen verhindert. Nur verstoesst das mutmasslich gegen See- und Voelkerrecht, weil z. B. Libyen eben kein "sicherer Hafen" ist und wahrscheinlich ohnehin der migrationsrechtliche Status der Geretteten zuvor zu klaeren ist.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> wer kümmert sich eigentlich um die einheimische Bevölkerung von Italien , so geht das auch nicht !



Definiere "kuemmern" und, sollte Deine Definition von der derzeitigen italienischen Regierung nicht erfuellt werden, frag sie warum das so ist. Und wenn Du dann noch ein wenig Zeit hast, erklaer mir, was das mit dem vorgeschobenen Thema dieses Threads ("Schiffbruechig") zu tun hat?



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich stehe voll hinter diesem Politiker und was er tut , er will sein Volk und dessen Mentalität schützen.



Welchen Politiker meinst Du konkret, was ist die spezifisch italienische Mentalitaet und was unternimmt der nicht genannte Politiker, um sie zu schuetzen und vor was?



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wovon deutsche Politiker sich auch mal eine Scheibe abschneiden sollten.



Wovon genau?



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Gibt es in Italien noch Italiener ?



Nein, nur noch N*ger und Turbane - um mal in Deiner Sprache zu antworten. Wird Zeit, dass da mal Rassengesetze erlassen werden.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Das is ja voll die Salamiparty wenn nur Männer kommen



Das musst! Du mir jetzt uebersetzen.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> (...)wo ist eigentlich die Mafia wenn man sie mal braucht



?

Wo ist eigentlich der gesunde Menschenver- und Anstand, wenn man ihn mal braucht?


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Guter Kommentar der NZZ dazu:

Sea Watch 3: Kapitaenin Rackete steht nicht ueber dem Gesetz


----------



## azzih (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Generell ein schwieriges Thema.

Die EU kriegt es nicht gebacken vernünftige Verteilungsregeln oder Rückführungspläne für Migranten durchzusetzen. Da versteht man schon betroffene Länder, die sich dann irgendwann abschotten und sagen "Schluss jetzt wir tragen nicht alle Lasten alleine!"
Fakt ist auch das Schleuser bisher die Seenotrettung bewusst mit ausgenutzt haben.

Allerdings sind wir Europäer die die Menschenrechte so vor uns hertragen natürlich auch in der Pflicht nicht tausende Migranten jährlich im Mittelmeer ertrinken zu lassen.  Hier muss es eine sinnvolle Regelung zur Rettung geben, allerdings auch mit der abschreckenden Wirkung das diese illegalen Migranten auch nach der Grundversorgung entsprechend in Ihre Heimat zurückgeführt werden. Ausser dies sind wirklich Kriegsgebiete und es liegt ein Asylgrund vor.


----------



## compisucher (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

@Kaaruzo,

es ist generell ein Problem, den moralischen Zeigefinger zu heben, aber nichts an der Sachlage an sich zu ändern.

Juristisch ist die Sachlage glasklar und Zustimmung, selbst der EuGH hat dem Eilantrag von Seawatch zur Einfahrt in den italienischen Hafen widersprochen.

Bleibt das Problem der Zustände in Libyen:
Libyen: „Muessen aufhoeren, Fluechtlinge vom Meer in die Hoelle zurueckzuschicken“ - WELT

und der Tatsache, dass sich jeden Tag ein paar tausend aus Afrika in Richtung Nordafrika auf den Weg machen...


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

@ Compisucher




> Nochmal:
> Den Nährboden der Schlepperbanden und alle Folgeerscheinungen wie zweifellos moralisch gut gemeinte Flüchtlingsrettung auf See, der Rechtsruck in Italien und anderswo,
> letztlich die Vermeidung von ertrunkenen Flüchtlingen kann man nur dann entziehen, wenn die Fluchtursachen eingedämmt bzw. abgeschafft sind.
> 
> ...



Ich stimme dir in deinen Ausführungen zu, nur die Ausbeutung durch den Westen/"Weißen Mann"/Konzerne ist nur ein Teil der Medaille, m.M. nach ist der ebenso andere schwerwiegende Teil, die unglaublich verbreitete und massive Korruption in Afrika, durch die Eliten in fast allen Ländern Afrikas, und fast noch schlimmer, das stecken geblieben sein, der Bevölkerungen in Stammesstrukturen gemixt mit unterschiedlichen Religionen. Diese teilweise archaischen Strukturen, die sich in ein und dem selben Land teilweise feindlich gegenüber stehen, machen es verdammt schwer, Entwicklungshilfe oder einen Marschallplan umzusetzen, von effektiv gar nicht zu reden. Keiner weiß wo die Gelder versickern, jedenfalls kommen sie nur äußerst selten da an, wo sie ankommen sollten.


----------



## compisucher (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

@Don-71:

Absolute Zustimmung,

wenn das Problem einfacher Natur wäre, hätte man es ja auch schon längst lösen können.

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen (Bild der Wissenschaft??), dass die Stammesstrukturen/Clans, 
die nicht den politischen Grenzen der afrikanischen Länder entsprechen, die betreffenden Staaten gut ein Drittel des jeweiligen Bruttosozialprodukts kosten.
Die Gründe sind primär im internen Rassismus zw. den Stämmen und somit Restriktionen bei der Berufsausübung und Schulausbildung zu suchen.
Sprich die Länder bremsen sich selbst aus.

Darüber hinaus ist die Korruption ein Riesenthema.
wieder 
a) im Zusammenhang mit den Clans zu suchen (Geld, Arbeit usw. wird eher dem Clanmitglied zugeschoben).
b) (Sorry) in der Kolonialpolitik vergangener Zeiten, in der "ausgesuchte" + "loyale" als Hilfstruppen mehr Zuwendung und Privilegien erhielten und dies damals gewonnene Machtbasis bis heute aufrecht erhalten.

Nun, ob so ein Marshall-Plan dann greifen würde, weiss ich ja auch nicht.

Es ist aber allemal besser, es zu versuchen, als stoisch auf den Tag x zu warten, wenn plötzlich statt ein paar tausend, ein paar Mio. vor unserer Haustür stehen.

Spätestens dann wären wir in einem widerlichen Kampf um Ressourcen, Nahrung, Wasser und Lebensraum, bei dem es auf allen Seiten nur Verlierer gäbe.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Warum schaltet man nicht gezielt die Gangster / warlords aus  !?


Ich glaube Afrika , will und ist nicht bereit für das 21. Jahrhundert  .   Es hätte niemals Internet bekommen sollen  .    Da verzichte ich lieber auf Kaffe ,Tulpen etc

Problem ist  mit diesen Stammeskriegen  / -Feten  ,.......    die vermehren sich wie die Ratten    und rücken deswegen immermehr zusammen  und  deswegen  gibt es ständig Krieg und in dem Sinne überproportional  mehr Tote   .   Aber das müssen die doch selber wissen

Das ist aber kein Grund jetzt Italien  kaputtzumachen  !


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Du redest wie ein völlig überzeugter Kolonialist!

Also "Wir" entscheiden dann mal eben darüber, ob Länder in Afrika Internet bekommen, und bestimmen wer Warlords ist oder nicht?

Selten so einen Müll gelesen, entweder die Bevölkerungen Afrikas schaffen es, sich selber frei zu schwimmen, oder sie werden immer bevormundet bleiben.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Ich entscheide hier überhaupt nix und du schon garnicht


----------



## compisucher (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Warum schaltet man nicht gezielt die Gangster / warlords aus  !?



Italien als ehemaliger Besitzer (nicht Kolonialmacht!) schafft es ja nicht ein mal, in Libyen die Parteien zum Frieden zu bewegen.
Nö, Italien schob 2018 300 Mio. Euro an die nicht legitime Gegenregierung in Tripolis...
Ich glaube, Italien macht sich in deiner Sprache gerade selber kaputt...

Und zu den anderen Staaten: 
Es sind souveräne Länder.
Soll jetzt die USA wieder Weltpolizei spielen um anschließend von wem auch immer wieder beschimpft zu werden?


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Das geht doch alles am Hauptproblem vorbei:

Bevoelkerungswachstum : 2050 muss Afrika zwei Milliarden ernaehren - WELT

Das ist das Problem, dass die afrikanischen Ländern in Angriff nehmen müssten. Und zwar umgehend. 

Es ist egal, wie viel Migranten wir aus Afrika aufnehmen, einen Woche später ist das schon wieder hinfällig. Und genauso sieht es auch mit den Fortschritten in den Ländern aus. 

Selbst wenn die ihre Wirtschaft, Bildung, Wohnlage etc. verbessern, ist das mit jeder weiteren Woche, jeden weiteren Monat wieder hinfällig, wegen des Bevölkerungswachstums. Das ist des Pudels Kern.

Und dieses Problem können nur die afrikanischen Länder lösen, nicht wir. Immer mehr afrikanische Migranten aufzunehmen, wird die Situation in Afrika nicht besser machen.

Das einzig was passiert ist, dass wir uns das Elend nach Europa importieren. 

"Wer halb Kalkutta aufnimmt, hilft nicht etwa Kalkutta, sondern wird selbst zu Kalkutta."


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Libyen ist allerdings wie viele Nordafrikanische Staaten ein besonderes Problem und nach meinem Wissensstand geht beim libyschen Öl gar nichts ohne Italien und italienische Konzerne, allerdings schon seit dem dort Öl entdeckt wurde.
Das eigentliche Problem sind hier auch wieder die verschiedenen Stämme und Kulturen, da sich nordafrikanische Nomaden/Berber Stämme fundamental von den sesshaften Stämmen/Bevölkerungen unterscheiden, sowohl kulturell als auch von der Religion. Die verschiedenen Interessenslagen sind wohl nur äußerst schwierig unter einen Hut zu bekommen.


----------



## compisucher (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

@Kaaruzo:

das ist prinzipiell richtig, nur wie?

Wir können ja schlecht als Europäer sagen, ihr müsst das so oder so machen - da laufen wir wieder in die Falle der "Kolonialmächte" und sie werden es aus Trotz nicht tun.

die Impulse müssten von anderer Seite kommen, die es auch schon praktiziert haben, denke da an die Chinesen.

Staatliche Geburtenkontrolle und ABMs funktionieren aber eher in totalitären Staaten, was wieder den europäischen Werten widerspricht.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



compisucher schrieb:


> Staatliche Geburtenkontrolle und ABMs funktionieren aber eher in totalitären Staaten, was wieder den europäischen Werten widerspricht.



Geburtenkontrolle?
Solange die Anzahl der Menschen in Nordamerika und Europa sinkt, macht das nichts, wenn sich die Anzahl der Menschen in Afrika verdoppelt.


----------



## JePe (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Warum schaltet man nicht gezielt die Gangster / warlords aus  !?



Wer ist "man", woran erkennt man einen "Gangster / Warlord", was meinst Du mit "ausschalten", auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage sollte das erfolgen und nicht zuletzt - wie geht es dann weiter?



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> (...)die vermehren sich wie die Ratten(...)
> ​



Oh. Nazi-Sprech. Aber, natuerlich, Du bist keiner. Nur ein besorgter Buerger, der schnell noch eben einen raushaut, ehe die linksversiffte Meinungsdiktatur unwiderruflich eingefuehrt wird.


Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein Grund jetzt Italien kaputtzumachen !




Was bedeutet "kaputtmachen" und wer macht Italien kaputt?



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Es hätte niemals Internet bekommen sollen .



Du auch nicht.​


----------



## Bauschaum7 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



JePe schrieb:


> Wer ist "man", woran erkennt man einen "Gangster / Warlord", was meinst Du mit "ausschalten", auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage sollte das erfolgen und nicht zuletzt - wie geht es dann weiter?
> 
> 
> Oh. Nazi-Sprech. Aber, natuerlich, Du bist keiner. Nur ein besorgter Buerger, der schnell noch eben einen raushaut, ehe die linksversiffte Meinungsdiktatur unwiderruflich eingefuehrt wird.
> ...



Naja , wenn ich kein Internet hätte  ,  hättest du nich so einen Müll geschrieben


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Threshold schrieb:


> Geburtenkontrolle?
> Solange die Anzahl der Menschen in Nordamerika und Europa sinkt, macht das nichts, wenn sich die Anzahl der Menschen in Afrika verdoppelt.



Wie kommst du auf den schmalen Grad?
Völliger Nonsense, die Erde ist jetzt schon absolut überbevölkert.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Hehe und immer diese Stammesfeten. Das ganze Wochenende nur am tanzen...

Ach ich liebe die deutsche Sprache.


----------



## JePe (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

So sind sie, die Edeldeutschen.


----------



## azzih (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

"Warlords". Das sind größtenteils einfach Leute an der Küste die damit gutes Geld verdienen. Angebot und Nachfrage. 

Kriminelles Handeln hast du hier auch zur Genüge. Checkt mal den Artikel, scheinbar haben Spekulanten bewusst an der Strombörse Engpässe herbeigeführt um sich eine goldene Nase zu verdienen:
Stromnetz: Deutsche Netzbetreiber kaempften mit akuter Stromnot - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Großkonzerne entlassen auch aktuell Mitarbeiter zu Zehntausenden um Profite zu erhöhen.

Ganz ehrlich was sind dagegen paar Nordafrikanische Schlepper?


----------



## seahawk (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Man muss den Leuten einen sicheren Weg nach Europa bieten. Einfach per Schiff in Afrika abholen und übersetzen, damit diese Menschen ihr Recht auf Asyl ausüben können.  Kein Mensch ist illegal!!


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



compisucher schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo:
> 
> das ist prinzipiell richtig, nur wie?
> 
> ...



Entwicklungshilfe nur noch gegen Auflagen. Ganz einfach, wie überall auf der Welt kriegt man Leute übers Portmonee erzogen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Geburtenkontrolle?
> Solange die Anzahl der Menschen in Nordamerika und Europa sinkt, macht das nichts, wenn sich die Anzahl der Menschen in Afrika verdoppelt.



Dir ist schon bewusst, dass die Bevölkerung in Afrika viel schneller wächst, als die Bevölkerung Nordamerika und Europa sinkt?


----------



## compisucher (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Hmmm...

es ist schon ein wenig die Quadratur des Kreises.

Grundsätzlich nimmt die Weltbevölkerung zu und primär dort, wo es wenig Arbeit und unzureichend Nahrung gibt.
Die Flüchtlinge aus Mittelamerika, die in Mexiko am Zaun stehen, fliehen ja nicht nur vor der (Achtung) Bandenkriminalität.

Es ist immer wieder Armut und die Hoffnung auf bessere Lebensumstände.

Gleichzeitig aber wissen wir auch (Achtung) Klimawandel, wir sollten deutlichst schonender mit den Ressourcen umgehen, damit der Planet für Menschen erträglich bewohnbar bleibt.
Dazu gehören eben auch, Schonung der Böden, Stop der Überfischung etc. pp.

Die Utopie (oder Dysopie?) wäre, alle hätten den gleichen Lebensstandard und alle hätten genug zu essen....


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



compisucher schrieb:


> Es ist immer wieder Armut und die Hoffnung auf bessere Lebensumstände.
> 
> Gleichzeitig aber wissen wir auch (Achtung) Klimawandel, wir sollten deutlichst schonender mit den Ressourcen umgehen, damit der Planet für Menschen erträglich bewohnbar bleibt.
> Dazu gehören eben auch, Schonung der Böden, Stop der Überfischung etc. pp.
> ...



Eventuell müssen wir Westeuropäer auch über unseren Lebensstandard nachdenken, ich such gleich nach der Quelle aber ich meine wir verbrauchen hier täglich pro Kopf das 10fache an Strom und Trinkwasser im vergleich zu den deutlich schlechter gestellten Ländern Afrikas.

Die bisherige Strategie besteht aber darin diesen Status Quo so lang wie möglich aufrecht zu erhalten und weiter auszubauen.

Darum müssen jetzt auch Gerichte klären, wie hart man die Kapitänin der Seawatch bestrafen muss um dem ganzen Treiben ein Ende zu bereiten. Kann ja nicht sein, dass sich Menschen für andere Menschen verantwortlich fühlen.  
Siehe Link.

Bei uns regeln Gesetze, wer Hilfe verdient und Bedürftigkeit ist dafür kein Maß und die christlichen Werte, auf die wir uns so oft so gern berufen gelten hier nicht.

Hier gilt das Darwin-Prinzip und demnach muss der Schwächere eben unterliegen. Können wir ja nichts dafür, dass die in Afrika nie gelernt haben ihre Ozonschicht wirkungsvoll zu zerstören, die Böden mit Gülle zu versalzen, ihre Flüsse und Meere mit Microplastik zu verseuchen oder Atomkraftwerke zu bauen. 

Darum dürfen wir jetzt festlegen, wer bei uns am Tisch sitzen darf.

Die Menschheit ist sich selbst nach wie vor der größte Feind, darum geht diese Welt auch zu Grunde.


----------



## Poulton (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bM0AIh3buig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich hab Daun-syndrom


Wers glaubt...



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wovon deutsche Politiker sich auch mal eine Scheibe abschneiden sollten.


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/91/3_Salami.JPG


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass die Bevölkerung in Afrika viel schneller wächst, als die Bevölkerung Nordamerika und Europa sinkt?



Ein Amerikaner oder Europäer verbraucht deutlich mehr Ressourcen als ein Afrikaner -- von daher passt das.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Amerikaner oder Europäer verbraucht deutlich mehr Ressourcen als ein Afrikaner -- von daher passt das.



Ein Amerikaner oder Europäer trägt auch deutlich mehr zur Weltwirtschaft bei. Von daher, nein, dass passt nicht.


----------



## Oi!Olli (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Nope der Verbrauch ist weit über der Leistung.


----------



## compisucher (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Sagen wir es mal so, wir verbrauchen deutlich mehr, als wir uns es eigentlich leisten könnten...


----------



## JePe (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Hausarrest aufgehoben. Salvini will Frau Rackete nun des Landes verweisen, ehe sie noch im Alleingang Italien besetzt.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



JePe schrieb:


> Hausarrest aufgehoben. Salvini will Frau Rackete nun des Landes verweisen, ehe sie noch im Alleingang Italien besetzt.



Find ich gut.

Die unzureichende Flüchtlingspolitik Europas auf dem Rücken der Retter aus zutragen ist doch der falsche Ansatz in jeder Hinsicht. 

Ganz wie im Mittelalter, dort musste der Bote beim überbringen schlechter Neuigkeiten auch damit rechnen den Kopf zu verlieren... hier passiert nichts anderes im Mittelmeer. 

Aber scheinbar glaubt man daran die Leute abschrecken zu können, wenn man sie nicht rettet. 
Blöd nur wenn man so oder so nichts zu verlieren hat, für solche Gedanken sind die Diäten der Abgeordneten wohl zu hoch.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (2. Juli 2019)

*AW: SchiffsbrÃ¼chig*



seahawk schrieb:


> Man muss den Leuten einen sicheren Weg nach Europa bieten. Einfach per Schiff in Afrika abholen und übersetzen, damit diese Menschen ihr Recht auf Asyl ausüben können.  Kein Mensch ist illegal!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast ja so recht.


----------



## JePe (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Der Pflicht gefolgt, Menschenleben zu retten. Huch. Salvinis Reaktion: Androhung einer Justizreform  (hat jemand Fuehrerstaat gesagt?) und die rhetorische Frage, was man in Italien machen muesse, um ins Gefaengnis zu kommen. Vorschlag - beim naechsten Ermittlungsverfahren gegen einen Innenminister wegen Freiheitsberaubung einfach mal dessen Immunitaet aufheben.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein Amerikaner oder Europäer trägt auch deutlich mehr zur Weltwirtschaft bei. Von daher, nein, dass passt nicht.



Wo trägt ein Europäer denn mehr zur Weltwirtschaft bei? 
Meinst du den Busfahrer in Berlin oder den Elektriker in Bielefeld? Der Busfahrer in Nairobi macht den gleichen Job und ein Elektriker in Johannesburg kennt sich auch mit Strom aus.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo trägt ein Europäer denn mehr zur Weltwirtschaft bei?
> Meinst du den Busfahrer in Berlin oder den Elektriker in Bielefeld? Der Busfahrer in Nairobi macht den gleichen Job und ein Elektriker in Johannesburg kennt sich auch mit Strom aus.



Welt-Bruttoinlandsprodukt | bpb

Europa hat ca. 750 Mio. Einwohner, Afrika ca. 1.3 Mrd. 

Ein Europäer trägt mehr zur Weltwirtschaft bei. Ist ganz simpel.

PS: Den Elektriker in Bielefeld kann es mangels Bielefeld gar nicht geben.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo trägt ein Europäer denn mehr zur Weltwirtschaft bei?
> Meinst du den Busfahrer in Berlin oder den Elektriker in Bielefeld? Der Busfahrer in Nairobi macht den gleichen Job und ein Elektriker in Johannesburg kennt sich auch mit Strom aus.



Vor Allem ist dieses Maß, etwas zur Weltwirtschaft beizutragen am Ende was genau? 

Geld? Eine kleiner Ausschlag in der Kursentwicklung an der Börse? Mehr Rendite für Anleger?


Ziemlich klar ist, was es nicht ist: nachhaltig oder essbar.

Die Weltwirtschaft ist doch eher ein Maß dafür, wie weit wir über unseren Bedürfnissen leben und produzieren, also ein Wert, der einen Mix aus ungesättigter Gier und blinder Ignoranz für die kommenden Generationen abbildet.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Welt-Bruttoinlandsprodukt | bpb
> 
> Europa hat ca. 750 Mio. Einwohner, Afrika ca. 1.3 Mrd.
> 
> Ein Europäer trägt mehr zur Weltwirtschaft bei. Ist ganz simpel.



Und wie viel Ressourcen verbrauchen 750 Millionen Europäer im Vergleich zu 1,3 Milliarden Afrikaner?


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie viel Ressourcen verbrauchen 750 Millionen Europäer im Vergleich zu 1,3 Milliarden Afrikaner?



Sag du es mir. Das Argument, dass Europäer mehr Ressourcen verbrauche, als Afrikaner, war dein Einwurf.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Amerikaner oder Europäer verbraucht deutlich mehr Ressourcen als ein Afrikaner -- von daher passt das.



Hier. Ich habe ledglich erwidert, dass Europäer mehr zur Weltwirtschaft beitragen.


----------



## JePe (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Von der Frage nach dem Verhaeltnis zwischen Produktion und Verbrauch mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hier. Ich habe ledglich erwidert, dass Europäer mehr zur Weltwirtschaft beitragen.



Sie tragen mehr dazu bei und verbrauchen dabei wie viele Ressourcen mehr?
Und nicht nur das. Wie viel wird denn dabei zerstört, wenn ein europäisches Unternehmen etwas für die Weltwirtschaft beiträgt?
Der Shell Konzern im Niger Delta z.B. oder Nestle mit dem Trinkwasser?
Das sind alles Gründe, wieso die Menschen aus Afrika nach Europa strömen. Ergo muss man die Wirtschaftspolitik ändern, um das zu verändern.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sag du es mir. Das Argument, dass Europäer mehr Ressourcen verbrauche, als Afrikaner, war dein Einwurf.



War auch mein Argument und wird wohl schwierig zu widerlegen, allein 120L Trinkwasser verbrauchen wir pro Kopf pro Tag. In Afrika ist allein der Zugang zu Trinkwasser schon schwierig und in solchen Mengen pro Kopf undenkbar.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hier. Ich habe ledglich erwidert, dass Europäer mehr zur Weltwirtschaft beitragen.



Was letztlich nur ein Maß an Dummheit ist. Aber schauen wir einfach weiter wer es schafft am schnellsten die Ressourcen dieses Planeten zu vernichten. Alles für eine virtuelle Zahl, die keinerlei Bedeutung mehr besitzt, wenn das große Ziel erreicht ist. 
Klasse Argument.


----------



## Tengri86 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Pflegebedürftige Menschen oder die schon von klein an auf Hilfe angewiesen sind. 


Sind ja auch keine "Leistungsträger "und leisten fürs Weltwirtschaft null.  
Sind die  auch weniger Wert ? 


Würde mich nicht wundern , das bei  Sorte Menschen mit solche Gedankengänge  in 20/30 jahren dann Euthanasie für die babyboomer Generation kommt.

Größte Bevölkerungsgruppe 

Überlasstet Renten/sozial/pflegekassen etc und bringen keine Leistung fürs "Weltwirtschaft". 

Die meisten können Ey nicht ihre eigenanteil fürs Pflegeheim zahlen , also kostengünstig Euthanasie. 

Also das würde mich nicht überraschen.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

@ Tengri86: Schon klar was du sagen möchtest aber du machst damit ein neues Thema auf. Was in 20-30 Jahren passieren wird oder nicht kann man lange mutmaßen, hilft aber nicht viel und bis dahin sind die meisten Schiffbrüchigen (siehe Thread) wohl nicht mehr akut schiffsbrüchig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sie tragen mehr dazu bei und verbrauchen dabei wie viele Ressourcen mehr?



Warum soll ich deine Arbeit übernehmen? Ich habe für meine Aussagen Quellen verlinkt. Wenn du das für deine Aussage nicht kannst und/oder willst, werde ich das sicher nicht tun.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und nicht nur das. Wie viel wird denn dabei zerstört, wenn ein europäisches Unternehmen etwas für die Weltwirtschaft beiträgt? Der Shell Konzern im Niger Delta z.B. oder Nestle mit dem Trinkwasser?



Vermutlich weniger, als geschaffen wird, sonst wäre es ein Minusgeschäft und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Großkonzerne daran ein Interesse haben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das sind alles Gründe, wieso die Menschen aus Afrika nach Europa strömen. Ergo muss man die Wirtschaftspolitik ändern, um das zu verändern.



Also a) ist das Hauptproblem das Bevölkerungswachstum in Afrika. Dagegen müssen die afrikanischen Länder etwas tun. 

Und b) würde es auch völlig ausreichen, unsere Grenzpolitik in den Staaten mit Außengrenzen der EU zu ändern. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> War auch mein Argument und wird wohl schwierig zu widerlegen, allein 120L Trinkwasser verbrauchen wir pro Kopf pro Tag. In Afrika ist allein der Zugang zu Trinkwasser schon schwierig und in solchen Mengen pro Kopf undenkbar.



Umso wichtiger, dass das Bevölkerungswachstum in Afrika gesenkt wird. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Was letztlich nur ein Maß an Dummheit ist. Aber schauen wir einfach weiter wer es schafft am schnellsten die Ressourcen dieses Planeten zu vernichten. Alles für eine virtuelle Zahl, die keinerlei Bedeutung mehr besitzt, wenn das große Ziel erreicht ist.  Klasse Argument.



Es ist ein Maß für unseren Lebensstandard.


----------



## azzih (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Luftangriff in Libyen: Dutzende Tote in Migrantenlager | tagesschau.de

Mindestens 35 Tote nach Luftangriff auf Flüchtlingslager in Libyen.

Das ist halt auch die Realität der EU Flüchtlingspolitik. Und wir finanzieren auch noch solche Staaten dafür, dass Sie Migranten in **-ähnlichen Lagern inhaftieren. Wenn die EU irgend eine moralische  Integrität behalten will, muss der Umgang mit diesen Menschen grundsätzlich überdacht werden. Illegale Migranten hin oder her, es sind immer noch Menschenleben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



azzih schrieb:


> Luftangriff in Libyen: Dutzende Tote in Migrantenlager | tagesschau.de
> 
> Mindestens 35 Tote nach Luftangriff auf Flüchtlingslager in Libyen.
> 
> Das ist halt auch die Realität der EU Flüchtlingspolitik. Und wir finanzieren auch noch solche Staaten dafür, dass Sie Migranten in **-ähnlichen Lagern inhaftieren. Wenn die EU irgend eine moralische  Integrität behalten will, muss der Umgang mit diesen Menschen grundsätzlich überdacht werden. Illegale Migranten hin oder her, es sind immer noch Menschenleben.



1. Schuld ist an erster Stelle der Pilot/die Piloten. 

2. Das ist halt das Ergebnis der falschen Politik im Nahen Osten. Libyen ist ja in erster Linie ein failed state, nachdem man Gaddafi gestürzt hat. 

Der Mann hatte uns ja gewarnt, vor dem was kommen wird:

"Ihr werdet von einer Immigrationswelle aus Afrika ueberschwemmt werden" | Telepolis


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Mann hatte uns ja gewarnt, vor dem was kommen wird:
> 
> "Ihr werdet von einer Immigrationswelle aus Afrika ueberschwemmt werden" | Telepolis




Kommt auch noch, die paar Tausend sind noch lange keine Welle.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



azzih schrieb:


> Luftangriff in Libyen: Dutzende Tote in Migrantenlager | tagesschau.de
> 
> Mindestens 35 Tote nach Luftangriff auf Flüchtlingslager in Libyen.
> 
> Das ist halt auch die Realität der EU Flüchtlingspolitik. Und wir finanzieren auch noch solche Staaten dafür, dass Sie Migranten in **-ähnlichen Lagern inhaftieren. Wenn die EU irgend eine moralische  Integrität behalten will, muss der Umgang mit diesen Menschen grundsätzlich überdacht werden. Illegale Migranten hin oder her, es sind immer noch Menschenleben.




blah blah blah blah   

Anderes Thema :      EZB- Nachfolger ?

Lagarde ?  hmmm  

Ich finde wenn von der Leihen Cheffin wird  , daß was wäre cool


----------



## Poulton (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> blah blah blah blah
> 
> Anderes Thema :      EZB- Nachfolger ?
> 
> ...


Das Thema lautet: 


> *Schiffsbrüchig*



Kann natürlich auch sein, dass du im WiPoWi einfach nur munter Themen eröffnen willst, um deinen Post- und Threadcount zu steigern.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 1. Schuld ist an erster Stelle der Pilot/die Piloten.
> 
> 2. Das ist halt das Ergebnis der falschen Politik im Nahen Osten. Libyen ist ja in erster Linie ein failed state, nachdem man Gaddafi gestürzt hat.
> 
> ...



Ich sag es euch und bin immernoch selber verblüfft , wie mein Russisch/Mathematiklehrer so Recht haben konnte.  Glaube das war ein sehr schlauer Mensch.

Als ich in der 5. Klasse war ,  weiß nicht mehr das Fach ( kann russisch gewesen sein ). aber es ging nach diversen  Fragen von uns allen um ÖL und geopolitsch .
Ich erinnere mich noch wie Heute an seine Worte :  "   In 30 Jahren wird es zu einer Flüchtlingswelle aus Afrika kommen ! "

Ich hab es zur Kenntnis genommen , zwar war ich damals noch ein Kind ......aber ich wusste im Bauch das er womöglich Recht hat .

Das das auf den Tag bzw Jahr eintrifft  , damit hätte ich wirklich nicht gerechnet .

Das war echt ein guter Lehrer von dem man auch was lernen konnte gerade in Mathe und auch übergreifend  auf andere Fächer


----------



## compisucher (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Kein neues Thema,

halbfiktiv wurde es auch schon in dem film der Marsch von 1990 thematisiert.
Der Marsch (Film) – Wikipedia

Die damaligen Gründe sind die Selben wie heute, nur ist heute schon die Realität da.

Wenn jemand sensibilisiert für Umwelt- und bevölkerungspolitische Fragen ist, ist die Tendenz sicherlich schon vor 30 oder gar 40 Jahren erkennbar gewesen.
Insofern hat dein Mathelehrer nur das formuliert, was in der informierten Gesellschaftsschicht längt kein Staatsgeheimnis mehr war.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Einfach lächerlich, die paar Tausend Flüchtlinge sind keine Welle sondern ein Schuss vor den Bug, der uns deutlich aufzeigt wohin die Reise mit der derzeitigen Flüchtlingspolitik geht.

Aktuell scheitert die EU daran einige Tausend auf Europa zu verteilen. Das Problem sitzt in Brüssel und nicht in Afrika.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

......


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



compisucher schrieb:


> Kein neues Thema,
> 
> halbfiktiv wurde es auch schon in dem film der Marsch von 1990 thematisiert.
> Der Marsch (Film) – Wikipedia
> ...




aber vor 30 Jahren wo es noch kein Internet und kaum Computer gab   ,   finde ich seine Weitsicht schon beeindruckend .

Und was haben  die in der Zeit gemacht ? wenn sie es doch alle wussten  !?  so schlau wie sie sind  ?    Die Wessis ?

 Das du es so hinstellst....  traurig       . Schade das du das mit der heutigen Technologie so abwertest.

@ shorty  ,   Millionen sind nunmal Millionen   und keine Tausend .   Was ist eine Welle für dich   Milliarden   ?


----------



## compisucher (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Ich habe es doch gar nicht negativ dahingestellt?!?

Eher positiv, muss schlichtweg ein belesener und hochgebildeter Mann gewesen sein, sonst hätte er diese Weitsicht nicht an den Tag legen können, die ansonsten noch vielleicht ein paar Wissenschaftler hatten...


----------



## seahawk (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: SchiffsbrÃ¼chig*



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nach der teilweisen medialen Offenlegung der rechten Todesschwadronen, macht mir so ein freundlicher, muslimischer Prediger keine Angst.



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> aber vor 30 Jahren wo es noch kein Internet  und kaum Computer gab   ,   finde ich seine Weitsicht schon  beeindruckend .
> Und was haben  die in der Zeit gemacht ? Das du es so hinstellst....   traurig       . Schade das du das mit der heutigen Technologie so  abwertest.



Vor dem Internet gab es auch Bildung und das Problem der Überbevölkerung und mangelnder Ressourcen in weiten Teilen Afrikas  war spätestens seit "Live Aid" 1985 wohl in der Öffentlichkeit angekommen.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> @ shorty  ,   Millionen sind nunmal Millionen   und keine Tausend .   Was ist eine Welle für dich   Milliarden   ?



Du solltest dich mal mit tatsächlichen Zahlen auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

@ seahawk: Trink aus und leg dich wieder hin, ja?


----------



## Poulton (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



seahawk schrieb:


> Nach der teilweisen medialen Offenlegung der rechten Todesschwadronen, macht mir so ein freundlicher, muslimischer Prediger keine Angst.


Mal langsam. Bei der Person mit dem reingephotoshopten Pappschild handelt es sich um Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi – Wikipedia


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Du solltest dich mal mit tatsächlichen Zahlen auseinandersetzen.



Glaube schon das die Leute gegen paar Tausend mehr nichts dagegen haben  . 

Welche zahlen  , gib mal link


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Ups, DP.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Welche zahlen  , gib mal link



Flüchtlingszahlen, Hilfe beim Googlen bitte beim zuständigen Betreuer erfragen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Flüchtlingszahlen, Hilfe beim Googlen bitte beim zuständigen Betreuer erfragen.



shorty hat dein Betreuer auch ne Brille  ?

gut dann melde ich mich mal bei der von der Leihen   ,  vielleicht kann die mir finaziel aushelfen  oder anderweitig    ,   ich schwör die kriegt es auch zurück  .


----------



## compisucher (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

@Bauschaum7,

es ist 
a)unglaubwürdig
b) nicht deiner würdig

wenn sich deine Semantik innerhalb von vier Posts von gutem Deutsch in äußerst fehlerhaftes Deutsch ändert.

Ansonsten habe ich die innerafrikanischen und extraafrikanischen Migrationszahlen ein paar Posts weiter oben schon genannt.

Ansonsten ist diese seit hochoffiziell und sehr informativ:
Fluchtursachen | BMVg.de


----------



## Atze-Peng (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo trägt ein Europäer denn mehr zur Weltwirtschaft bei?
> Meinst du den Busfahrer in Berlin oder den Elektriker in Bielefeld? Der Busfahrer in Nairobi macht den gleichen Job und ein Elektriker in Johannesburg kennt sich auch mit Strom aus.



Da der Busfahrer in Berlin ein Teil eines komplexen Wirtschaftssystems ist in dem viele Dinge effizienter ablaufen, da es eben jene Infrastruktur gibt, trägt in der Tat mehr zur Weltwirtschaft bei als ein Busfahrer in Nairobi.




seahawk schrieb:


> Nach der teilweisen medialen Offenlegung der rechten Todesschwadronen, macht mir so ein freundlicher, muslimischer Prediger keine Angst.



Dann hast du dich leider garnicht mit dem Islam auseinandergesetzt, da dieser unreformierbar und auch nicht vereinbar mit all den Werten, welche hier in dem Thread propagiert werden, ist. Mal ganz davon abgesehen das er gegen jegliche Wissenschaft vorgeht und sehr deutlich ist wie man mit Ungläubigen umgehen soll. Ist nur 250 Seiten. Lies die Pickthall-Version und verstehe das von so ziemlich allen islamisch Gelehrten anerkannten Konzept der Naskh. Viel Spaß.

Hat schon seine Gründe warum es Mohammeds und nicht Heinriche sind welche mit LKWs in Menschenmengen fahren. Und nein, wenn man den Glauben versteht dann sind das keinesfalls Einzelfälle sondern perfekt nachvollziehbare und in der islamischen Ideologie logische Attentate.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Also der Amokfahrer in Münster hieß Jens und hatte nichts mit dem Islam am Hut.


----------



## Lotto (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Aktuell scheitert die EU daran einige Tausend auf Europa zu verteilen. Das Problem sitzt in Brüssel und nicht in Afrika.



Wie möchtest du sie denn verteilen? Die meisten Staaten wollen sie nicht. Was willst du dagegen machen? Merkel hat ja schon den Finger gehoben, aber passiert ist (natürlich) nichts.
GB hatte ja schon genug von dem Sauhaufen. Im Endeffekt heißt es dann: Deutschland oder Frankreich nehmen die auf.
Die EU hat sich eingebildet sie wäre eine Gemeinschaft, aber in Wirklichkeit ist jeder bis auf Deutschland und Frankreich auf seine eigene Interessen aus.

Die ganze Einwanderungspolitik der EU ist eine einzige Katastrophe. Geregelt ist da anscheind gar nichts. Und das ist auch nicht möglich wenn man die Außengrenzen nicht sichert. Ohne Sicherung ist es unmöglich eine geregelte Einwanderungpolitik zu betreiben.
Deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht wie man Frau Rackete ungeschoren davon kommen lassen kann, die mit dazu beiträgt, dass bestehendes Recht und Regelungen gebrochen werden können.


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Lotto schrieb:


> Wie möchtest du sie denn verteilen? ...



DAS Problem kann ich auch nicht lösen, dennoch werden die Leute kommen und diese Entwicklung kann man entweder steuern oder muss sie ertragen. Mehr Optionen bleiben nicht.


Das sich einzelne Länder der Sache entziehen wollen wird so langfristig nicht funktionieren, liegt ja auf der Hand.
Über Abschreckung wird man die Leute bei anhaltenden Dürreperioden oder ausbleibendem Regen auch nicht in den Hungertod zwingen. Die laufen einfach los, wenn es nichts gibt wofür es zu bleiben lohnt.
Letztendlich kann man denen auch wenig vorwerfen, in unserem kapitalistischen System gibt es nun mal eine Seite wo das Gras grüner ist. Klar sind die bisher mit weniger ausgekommen und könnten das noch weiter, *wir aber auch. 

Freiwillige vor.*


----------



## Atze-Peng (3. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> DAS Problem kann ich auch nicht lösen, dennoch werden die Leute kommen und diese Entwicklung kann man entweder steuern oder muss sie ertragen. Mehr Optionen bleiben nicht.[/B]



Oder man erstellt wieder Grenzen und beschützt diese. Das wäre Option #3. Souveränität des Staates und so.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Lotto schrieb:


> Die ganze Einwanderungspolitik der EU ist eine einzige Katastrophe. Geregelt ist da anscheind gar nichts. Und das ist auch nicht möglich wenn man die Außengrenzen nicht sichert. Ohne Sicherung ist es unmöglich eine geregelte Einwanderungpolitik zu betreiben.



Sicherlich tut eine vernünftige Einwanderungspolitik dringend Not, aber eine Sicherung der Außengrenzen ändert gar nichts, denn die Leute kommen so oder so. Selbst wenn man humane Erwägungen komplett außen vor lassen würde, hat man am Ende eine Außengrenze, der der sich Menschen ballen, von denen die Meisten weder vor noch zurück können. Was soll dann dabei die Auflösung sein? In irgend eine Richtung explodiert so eine Situation zwingend.

Dagegen sind kleine Grüppchen, mit denen man nach und nach umgehen kann, klar die bessere Lösung. Man müsste sich nur endlich mal auf den Hosenboden setzen und und dafür Sorgen, dass nicht die Länder die Hauptlast tragen, die zufällig eine EU-Außengrenze haben und/oder besonders attraktive Migrationsziele sind.

Langfristig besteht der einzig gescheite Weg zum Unterbinden von Migrationsströmen darin, die Ursachen von Migration zu bekämpfen. Angefangen damit, sie nicht zu verschärfen.



> Deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht wie man Frau Rackete ungeschoren davon kommen lassen kann, die mit dazu beiträgt, dass bestehendes Recht und Regelungen gebrochen werden können.



Darüber, was bestehendes Recht und geltende Reglungen sind, entscheiden im Zweifelsfall zu Glück immer noch Gerichte.
Ich halte mich ja nicht für einen ausgewiesenen Experten in internationalem Recht und mein Segel- und Bootsführerschein bringt auch nur rudimentäre Kenntnisse des Seerechts mit sich, aber zwei Dinge weiß ich:

1.) Für die Pflicht, in Seenot Geratenen zu helfen, ist es absolut unerheblich, ob diese durch höhere Gewalt, technisches Versagen, Fahrlässigkeit, grenzenlose Idiotie, kriminelle Machenschaften oder vorsätzlich in Seenot geraten. Entscheidend ist das Vorliegen einer Notlage.
Wenn du halb erfrorenen im Straßengraben liegst, fragt die Pflicht zur Hilfeleistung ja auch nicht danach, ob dich jemand zusammengeschlagen hat, du besoffen bist, dich zum Ausruhen dort hingelegt hast oder ob du einfach nur gerne ins Krankenhaus kommen möchtest.

2.) Aus Seenot Gerettete sind in den nächstgelegenen sicheren Hafen zu bringen.
Libyen ist ein Bürgerkriegsland, in dem (nicht nur, aber insbesondere) Flüchtlinge ausgeraubt, misshandelt und getötet werden und in dem erst kürzlich ein Flüchtlingslager bombardiert wurde. Folglich nicht sicher, folglich nicht anzulaufen.

Was der die Karriereleiter hochgefallene Stammtischpolitiker Salvini anderslautend tönt, ist nicht von Belang. Der erzählt seinen Anhängern, wie er die Rechtslage gerne hätte, nicht wie sie tatsächlich aussieht. Das Einzige, worin er Recht hat, ist der Umstand, dass es zunehmend schwerer wird, das Rechtmäßige zu tun, und dass Italien damit weitestgehend allein gelassen wird.
Für diese Feststellung braucht man allerdings auch nicht mehr Intelligenz als ein Schlauchboot. Für praktikable Lösungen hingegen ...


----------



## Lotto (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> DAS Problem kann ich auch nicht lösen, dennoch werden die Leute kommen und diese Entwicklung kann man entweder steuern oder muss sie ertragen. Mehr Optionen bleiben nicht.



Richtig, man muss es "steuern", d.h. man muss bereits an der Grenze die Leute nach "darf rein" und "muss draussen bleiben" einteilen.
Das was du meinst hat nichts mehr mit Steuerung zu tun, sondern da ist der Drops bereits gelutscht. Du kannst die Leute natürlich in verschiedene Länder kutschieren, im Endeffekt werden die sich aber dann dorthin aufmachen, wo sie auch hinwollten. Wer soll sie dran hindern? Es gibt keine Grenzen innerhalb der EU.

Eine funkionierende Grenzsicherung ist alternativlos, schon in Hinblick auf kommende Migrationswellen. Afrika vemehrt sich wie die K...., das geht schon rein rechnerisch nicht dann alle aufzunehmen.
Und ja: Grenzsicherung funktioniert leider nur mit Gewaltandrohung und auch dann im Endeffekt Ausübung selbiger. Ein kleiner Preis im Vergleich zu dem was kommen wird, wenn unsere Sozialsysteme zusammenbrechen werden.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Eine mutige Frau: Carola Rackete: Fuer viele Italiener gehoert sie ins Gefaengnis | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Mancko (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> DAS Problem kann ich auch nicht lösen, dennoch werden die Leute kommen und diese Entwicklung kann man entweder steuern oder muss sie ertragen. Mehr Optionen bleiben nicht.
> [/B]



Doch einen Grenzschutzlehrgang in Australien belegen. Kostet wohl nicht so viel mal die EU Granden da für 2 Wochen hinzuschicken. Deren Methode konsequent angewandt und nach außen in die weite Welt medial getragen beendet das Thema binnen weniger Monate.


----------



## Atze-Peng (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Eine mutige Frau: Carola Rackete: Fuer viele Italiener gehoert sie ins Gefaengnis | ZEIT ONLINE



Ist schon moralisch 'ne Wucht die Frau. Insbesondere wie sie Leben der "Schiffsbrüchigen" rettet, aber gleichzeitig mit dem größeren Schiff versucht das Schiff des italienischen Zolls abzudrängen und diese damit in Gefahr bringt - sprich sich nicht um das Leben der Zollbeamten schert. Quasi Mutter Theresa.

Matteo Salvini auf Twitter: "Stanotte comportamento CRIMINALE della comandante della nave pirata che ha tentato di schiacciare contro la banchina del porto di Lampedusa una motovedetta della Guardia di Finanza, con l’equipaggio a bordo, mettendo a rischio la vita degli agenti. DELINQUENTI!
#SeaWatch3… https://t.co/PSYpHCd37A"



Spoiler



inb4 das ist ja Matteo Salvinis Twitter-Account und deshalb ist das in dem Video passierte ja quasi Fakenews.


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Naja, nach 14 Tagen warten kam das sicher für Alle sehr überraschend.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Lotto schrieb:


> Richtig, man muss es "steuern", d.h. man muss bereits an der Grenze die Leute nach "darf rein" und "muss draussen bleiben" einteilen.



Und nach welchen Kriterien soll das in welcher Weise erfolgen? Wo bringst du die Leute an der Außengrenze unter, bis du durch welches Personal und nach welchen Verfahren und durch Finanzierung von wem rechtskräftig festgestellt hast, ob es sich sagen wir mal - um Kriegsflüchtlinge oder politisch Verfolgte mit prinzipiellen Asylrecht oder um Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge ohne ein solches handelt?

Und was machst, wenn dir anschließend immer noch zu viele Leute übrig bleiben, die du nicht zurückweisen kannst?

Oder, weil die Frage genauso lustig ist: Was machst du mit den Zurückgewiesenen? Wie bringst du diese in ihr Herkunftsland zurück? Oder hofft du darauf, dass du die einfach aus dem Auffanglanger entlässt kannst und sie sich ordnungsgemäß den Weg selbst zurück durchschlagen? Oder das das jeweilige EU-Anrainerland, durch das sie zuletzt gekommen sind, sich schon irgendwie kümmert?



> Eine funkionierende Grenzsicherung ist alternativlos, schon in Hinblick auf kommende Migrationswellen. Afrika vemehrt sich wie die K...., das geht schon rein rechnerisch nicht dann alle aufzunehmen.



Nur mit dem Schönheitsfehler, dass alle afrikanischen Herkunftsländer *zusammen* nicht so viele Migranten aufbringen, wie derzeit allein aus Syrien - einem anerkannten Kriegsgebiet - kommen. Die Mär, dass Europa die afrikanische Menschenüberproduktion aufnimmt, ist also kompletter Unfug.

Die meisten Migranten kommen übrigens aus Nigeria und ich halte jede Wette, dass verstärkte Maßnahmen, die Leute in Nigeria zu halten um einen beträchtlichen Faktor billiger wären und einen weniger langen Rattenschwanz an politischen und rechtlichen Implikationen nach sich ziehen, also afrikanische Wirtschaftflüchtlinge umständlich an einer waffenstarrenden Außengrenze auszusortieren.



> Und ja: Grenzsicherung funktioniert leider nur mit Gewaltandrohung und auch dann im Endeffekt Ausübung selbiger. Ein kleiner Preis im Vergleich zu dem was kommen wird, wenn unsere Sozialsysteme zusammenbrechen werden.



Wenn du so argumentierst, müsste man auch zeitnah damit anfangen, den deutschen Michel unter Gewaltandrohung und -ausübung zu stärkerer Reproduktion und früherem Ableben zu motivieren. Denn unser Sozialsystem bricht nicht - egal wie das Thema aufgebauscht wird - wegen ein paar Migranten zusammen, sondern durch Überalterung.

Und bevor jetzt ein reflexartiger Konter kommt: Nein, ich halte verstärkte Migration nicht für die Lösung, um der Überalterung unserer Gesellschaft entgegen zu wirken. Aber sie ist trotzdem das tatsächliche Problem, wenn man sich um unser Sozialsystem sorgt.



Mancko schrieb:


> Doch einen Grenzschutzlehrgang in Australien belegen. Kostet wohl nicht so viel mal die EU Granden da für 2 Wochen hinzuschicken. Deren Methode konsequent angewandt und nach außen in die weite Welt medial getragen beendet das Thema binnen weniger Monate.



Äpfel und Birnen. Australien hat fast ausschließlich mit Wirtschaftsmigration zu tun, was die Slektion grundsätzlich vereinfacht. Und dennoch bekommen sie es längst nicht so gut in den Griff, wie es gewisse Kreise gerne wahrnehmen. Australien hat seine Probleme einfach nur über Jahre hinweg besser kaschieren können, weil sie beispielsweise Migranten in Offshore-Flüchtlingslagern parken und dass über teils dubiose Budgetierungen gegenüber der eigenen Bevölkerung verschleiern konnten. Inzwischen sind da aber sowohl die Kapazitäten als auch die Mittel erschöpft und die Aussies stehen unter wachsendem innen- und außenpolitischen Rechtfertigungsdruck.

Ich meine, ich sehe es ein. Vermeintlich einfache Lösungen für komplexe Systeme sind verlockend. Sie funktionieren nur in aller Regel nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Ist schon moralisch 'ne Wucht die Frau. Insbesondere wie sie Leben der "Schiffsbrüchigen" rettet, aber gleichzeitig mit dem größeren Schiff versucht das Schiff des italienischen Zolls abzudrängen und diese damit in Gefahr bringt - sprich sich nicht um das Leben der Zollbeamten schert. Quasi Mutter Theresa



Ich weiß nicht, ob du schon mal ein Schiff gesteuert hast, aber das reagiert nicht wie dein Auto. Wenn sich da ein schnelles Zollboot zwischen Schiff und Kaimauer schiebt, kann man nicht mal eben schnell abbremsen oder beidrehen. Was es mit Trägheit auf sich hat, könnten du und Salvini ja bei Gelegenheit mal nachlesen.  

Spaß beiseite, der Sachverhalt wird noch im Detail geprüft werden müssen, aber aus meiner Sicht ist eher das Verhalten der Bootsbesatzung fahrlässig. Ihnen hätte klar sein müssen, dass das Schiff das Anlegemanöver gar nicht abbrechen kann, sie in ihrer Position eventuell gar nicht rechtzeitig wahrgenommen werden und dass sie mit ihrem Boot auch keinen Pott abdrängen können. Die Regeln des Schiffsverkehrs und der Physik gelten auch für den italienischen Zoll oder für die Exekutive im Allgemeinen.


----------



## Atze-Peng (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob du schon mal ein Schiff gesteuert hast, aber das reagiert nicht wie dein Auto. Wenn sich da ein schnelles Zollboot zwischen Schiff und Kaimauer schiebt, kann man nicht mal eben schnell abbremsen oder beidrehen. Was es mit Trägheit auf sich hat, könnten du und Salvini ja bei Gelegenheit mal nachlesen.
> 
> Spaß beiseite, der Sachverhalt wird noch im Detail geprüft werden müssen, aber aus meiner Sicht ist eher das Verhalten der Bootsbesatzung fahrlässig. Ihnen hätte klar sein müssen, dass das Schiff das Anlegemanöver gar nicht abbrechen kann, sie in ihrer Position eventuell gar nicht rechtzeitig wahrgenommen werden und dass sie mit ihrem Boot auch keinen Pott abdrängen können. Die Regeln des Schiffsverkehrs und der Physik gelten auch für den italienischen Zoll oder für die Exekutive im Allgemeinen.




Oder das Boot legt nicht illegal an so dass das Zollboot gar nicht erst zwischen Hafen und Boot zwischen muss. Man kann sich das Ganze aber natürlich auch immer so drehen, wie es moralisch passt.
Fakt ist, dort wurde italienisches Recht gebrochen und die italienische Exekutive (in dem Fall das Zollboot) hat eingegriffen. Wenn das "Rettungsboot" kein italienisches Recht bricht, dann kommt es gar nicht erst zu der Situation. Somit ist es relativ egal ob das an der Trägheit des Schiffes lag oder das Boot absichtlich abgedrängt wurde. Die Situation wäre schlicht gar nicht erst entstanden, wenn man sich an bestehendes Recht hält.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Oder das Boot legt nicht illegal an so dass das Zollboot gar nicht erst zwischen Hafen und Boot zwischen muss. Man kann sich das Ganze aber natürlich auch immer so drehen, wie es moralisch passt.



Das Schiff hat nicht illegal angelegt. Mit aus Seenot geretteten Personen an Bord war die Besatzung _gesetzlich verpflichtet_, den nächstgelegenen sicheren Hafen anzulaufen - also in diesem Fall Lampedusa. Die widerrechtliche Handlung bestand darin, die Anlegeerlaubnis dauerhaft zu verweigern.

Das sieht nach derzeitigem Stand auch das italienische Ermittlungsgericht so, welches die Festnahme der Kapitänin für ungültig erklärt hat mit der Begründung, diese habe in "in Erfüllung einer Pflicht" gehandelt und die Flüchtlinge nach Italien bringen müssen. Die Grundlage der Verhaftung wäre auf Basis des Verstoßes gegen ein Sicherheitsdekret der italienischen Regierung erfolgt, welches bestimmten Schiffen die Fahrt in italienische Hoheitsgewässer verbiete, jedoch rechtlich umstritten sei und zudem nicht auf Rettungsaktionen angewendet werden dürfe.

Somit ist deine folgende Behauptung ...


> Fakt ist, dort wurde italienisches Recht gebrochen


wohl eher den alternativen Fakten zuzuordnen.

Was Recht ist, bestimmen Gerichte. Nicht du, und auch nicht der Kasper, der sich mit falschen Versprechungen an die italienische Bevölkerung eine politische Position ergaunert hat, in der er verschiedene Leute (z.B. Kapitäne zur See und den italienischen Zoll) in die unmögliche Position ist, dass sie - egal wie sie handeln - Gesetze und Regeln verletzen müssen.

Frau Rackete musste, um dem internationalen Seerecht zu entsprechen, Lampedusa anlaufen und dabei ein italienisches Sicherheitsdekret verletzen. Der italienische Zoll musste, in dem bestreben besagtes Dekret zu erfüllen, gegen internationales Seerecht verstoßen. Beide mussten gegen die Regeln des Seeverkehrs verstoßen.
Diese unmögliche Situation ist Salvini und seinen vor sich hin dilettierenden Hardlinern zu verdanken, die entweder vorsätzlich oder inkompetent (oder beides) besagte Situation geschaffen haben. Nationale Dekrete, die internationales Recht berühren, müssen bekanntlich mit selbigen in Einklang stehen.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Gegenüber Frau Rackete findet das gleiche statt wie gegenüber Lübcke und anderen. Nicht umsonst wurde sie in einem anderem Thread als Schlepperin bezeichnet, die zu 15 Jahren zu verurteilen ist und wird von vielen kriminalisiert.
Sinn und Zweck des ganzen ist nichts anderes als Schäuble im O-Ton festgehalten hat:

Menschenfeindliche Hetze war in der Vergangenheit und ist auch Heute der Nährboden für Gewalt bis hin zum Mord und wer diesen Nährboden dünkt macht sich mitschuldig!

Hier wird Jemand kriminalisiert, die schon von einer Richterin frei gesprochen wurde, genauso wie Lübcke, der nichts anderes, als die Werte eingefordert hat, die im Grundgesetz stehen!
Man kann jederzeit in der Sache streiten, aber das ist schon lange nicht mehr gewünscht, es geht nur noch um Hetze und nicht mehr um die Sache, mit all seinen Folgen!


----------



## seahawk (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

So ist das rechte Pack halt. Sie stehen für die "klassisch deutschen" Werte des Rassismus, der Intoleranz, der Gewalt und der Unterdrückung.  Deswegen freut sich jeder Linke und Liberale wenn deutsche Werte verschwinden. Je weniger deutsch dieses Land ist, desto besser. 

Lieber 100.000 Clanhochzeiten auf der Autobahn als ein Naziaufmarsch.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Du hast auch nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank mit deinen völlig abstrusen Sprüchen!
Vielleicht solltest du auch besser gehen, was hält dich in einem Land, dem DU unterstellst seine klassischen Werte sind Rassismus,  Intoleranz, Gewalt und Unterdrückung?


----------



## -Shorty- (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



seahawk schrieb:


> ...



Wenn man nichts zum Thema sagen kann lieber nix schreiben.

Außerdem fühlt sich das "rechte Pack", um mit deinen Worten zu sprechen, außerordentlich wohl in ihrer Opferrolle, ist doch nix Neues.

Selber nur Fahrrad fahren aber über Autobahnen reden, is klar.


----------



## seahawk (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast auch nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank mit deinen völlig abstrusen Sprüchen!
> Vielleicht solltest du auch besser gehen, was hält dich in einem Land, dem DU unterstellst seine klassischen Werte sind Rassismus,  Intoleranz, Gewalt und Unterdrückung?



Mal einen rechten Kommentar gelesen, der in die Richtung von "ich finde das Handeln von Sea Watch nicht gut, denn Seenotrettung bedeutet eben nur Rettung in den nächsten Hafen und nicht in ein bestimmtes Land oder Hoheitsgebiet, aber die strafrechtliche Relevanz sollen die zuständigen Gerichte entscheiden" gesehen?  Dann würde ich sagen, sie vertreten die klassisch deutschen Werte von Meinungsfreiheit und Rechtsstaatlichkeit.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Das hast du nicht zum Ausdruck gebracht und das weißt du auch ganz genau!


----------



## seahawk (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Die Rechte behauptet doch deutsche Werte verteidigen zu wollen, laut ihrem Verhalten müssen das also die Werte sein, die es zu verteidigen gilt. 

Man kann nicht ein liberales, modernes, rechtsstaatliches Deutschland mit Hasskommentaren verteidigen. Einen Seehofer respektiere ich, ich bin zwar nicht unbedingt seiner Meinung, aber seine Meinung ist im rechtsstaatlichen Wertekanon der Bundesrepublik Deutschland verankert und in einer Gesellschaft, die Meinungsfreiheit und offenen Diskurs lebt, sogar ein wertvoller Beitrag für eben diesen Diskurs. Ähnlich sehe ich das mit Sea Watch, eine Organisation deren Aufgabe ist Flüchtlinge zu retten und die klar pro Asyl eingestellt ist, wird sich eben entsprechend verhalten. Auch das muss ich nicht gut finden, aber respektieren. Wenn dann die italienische Justiz kein Vergehen feststellt, dann akzeptiere ich das. Ich hätte es auch akzeptiert, wenn sie eines fest gestellt hätten. Denn Rechtsstaatlichkeit bedeutet eben, dass Italien seine Gesetze auch auf Flüchtlingsretter anwenden muss.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Sage mal schnallst du es nicht?

Du schreibst: 





> Sie stehen für die *klassisch deutschen Werte* des Rassismus, der Intoleranz, der Gewalt und der Unterdrückung!


Das waren und sind nie deutsche Werte gewesen, vielleicht "Rechte" Werte, dann schreibe das auch so!

"Rechte" haben in diesem Land bis 15% Zustimmung, die restlichen 85% stehen für die Werte die im Grundgesetz verankert sind!


----------



## Poulton (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



seahawk schrieb:


> Lieber 100.000 Clanhochzeiten auf der Autobahn als ein Naziaufmarsch.


Ich verzichte auf beides dankend. Lieber japanische Luxusklos für alle.


----------



## seahawk (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Sage mal schnallst du es nicht?
> 
> Du schreibst:
> Das waren und sind nie deutsche Werte gewesen, vielleicht "Rechte" Werte, dann schreibe das auch so!
> ...



Ich habe es so formuliert, weil die Rechten ja glauben deutsche Werte vor linken Einflüssen und Überfremdung schützen zu müssen.  Ich habe "klassisch deutsch" mal nun in Anführungszeichen gesetzt um die sarkastische Bedeutung verständlicher zu machen.


----------



## Atze-Peng (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das Schiff hat nicht illegal angelegt. Mit aus Seenot geretteten Personen an Bord war die Besatzung _gesetzlich verpflichtet_, den nächstgelegenen sicheren Hafen anzulaufen - also in diesem Fall Lampedusa. Die widerrechtliche Handlung bestand darin, die Anlegeerlaubnis dauerhaft zu verweigern.
> 
> Das sieht nach derzeitigem Stand auch das italienische Ermittlungsgericht so, welches die Festnahme der Kapitänin für ungültig erklärt hat mit der Begründung, diese habe in "in Erfüllung einer Pflicht" gehandelt und die Flüchtlinge nach Italien bringen müssen. Die Grundlage der Verhaftung wäre auf Basis des Verstoßes gegen ein Sicherheitsdekret der italienischen Regierung erfolgt, welches bestimmten Schiffen die Fahrt in italienische Hoheitsgewässer verbiete, jedoch rechtlich umstritten sei und zudem nicht auf Rettungsaktionen angewendet werden dürfe.
> 
> ...




"Es gibt ein historisch gewachsenes, gewohnheitsrechtliches Nothafenrecht. "Schiffe, die in einer besonderen Notlage sind, sollen Sicherheit in einem Hafen finden", sagt Schatz. Allerdings sei strittig, wann eine Notlage beginne. Der Besatzung eines Schiffes sei es zuzumuten, vor einem Hafen den Anker zu werfen und über Beiboote versorgt zu werden. "Passagiere, die einen medizinischen Notfall hatten, wurden an Land gebracht. Von daher dürfte es für Carola Rackete schwierig werden, ihr Verhalten als Notfall im Sinne des gewohnheitsrechtlichen Nothafenrechts zu rechtfertigen", sagt Schatz. "Anders wäre es gewesen, wenn akute Lebensgefahr für Personen an Bord bestanden hätte und man die Passagiere nicht über Boote oder Hubschrauber hätte evakuieren können.""

Quelle: Was das Voelkerrecht zur Seenotrettung sagt - ZDFmediathek


Also ja, da wurde ihrerseits Recht gebrochen. Wir können natürlich noch abwarten was ein ernsthaftes Gerichtsverfahren dazu sagen wird - aber dann ist der ganze Thread hier müßig. Bis dahin hat die Dame sich schlicht über bestehendes Recht gestellt. Aber ZDF gehört vermutlich jetzt auch schon zu den alternativen und rechten Medien, nicht?

Wie schon gesagt. Immer so wie mans gerade braucht.


----------



## Don-71 (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Das hat doch eine italienische Richterin schon längst getan und ihr Handeln im Sinne des internationalen Seerecht bzw. dann genauer Nzhafenrecht bestätigt!

Also du postest hier weiter, obwohl eine Richterin das schon längst bestätigt hat und die Anklagepunkte in dieem Sinne ablehnt bzw. nicht zuläßt?!

In der nächste Anhörung geht es um Beihilfe zu illegaler Migrattion, das andere ist schon längst erledigt.


----------



## compisucher (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt. Immer so wie mans gerade braucht.



Nein, sondern du hast selber weiter oben aufgeführt, dass das historisch gewachsene (aber immerhin geltende) Seerecht nicht der Realität von heute entspricht.

Somit wird juristisch wohl die positive Auslegung (Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten in einem Rechtsstaat: für Frau Rackete) die sehr wahrscheinliche Urteilsbegründung sein.

Somit bedarf es schlichtweg einer Novellierung des internationalen Seerechts (wie auch immer das dann sein mag), damit Rechtssicherheit besteht.


----------



## JePe (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Also ja, da wurde ihrerseits Recht gebrochen. Wir können natürlich noch abwarten was ein ernsthaftes Gerichtsverfahren dazu sagen wird - aber dann ist der ganze Thread hier müßig. Bis dahin hat die Dame sich schlicht über bestehendes Recht gestellt.



Die Unschuldsvermutung gilt auch in Italien. Tatsaechlich ist es also eher so, dass Frau Rackete unschuldig ist, bis ein italienisches Gericht etwas anderes urteilt. Bislang ist das aber nicht passiert und hat die Ermittlungsrichterin sogar im Gegenteil festgestellt, dass sie in Erfuellung ihrer Pflicht gehandelt hat.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob du schon mal ein Schiff gesteuert hast, aber das reagiert nicht wie dein Auto. Wenn sich da ein schnelles Zollboot zwischen Schiff und Kaimauer schiebt, kann man nicht mal eben schnell abbremsen oder beidrehen.


Ich glaube auch nicht das sie das Boot absichtlich gerammt hat.

Und wie hier schon paarmal geschrieben wurde: es gilt die Unschuldsvermutung. Das muß jetzt alles genau geprüft werden.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Atze-Peng schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt. Immer so wie mans gerade braucht.



Exakt, leider erfolgt das von deiner Seite. Oder welchen Teil von "strittig" hast du nicht verstanden?

Hier noch ein paar weitere Aussagen aus der von dir verlinkten Quelle, die du bequemerweise unterschlagen hast:



> Laut dem Völkerrecht müssen die Nationalstaaten Regelungen zur Seenotrettung treffen – und diese in nationales Recht gießen. Deutsche, italienische oder auch niederländische Schiffe wie die "Sea-Watch 3" hätten die Pflicht, Hilfe zu leisten, sagt Valentin Schatz vom Lehrstuhl für Internationales Seerecht an der Universität Hamburg. Dabei sei es *"völlig egal, aus welchen Gründen das Schiff in eine Notlage geraten" sei. Egal ob Schlepper, Flüchtlinge oder ein Familienausflug: Allen Menschen in Seenot müsse geholfen werden.*





> Um die Seenotrettung zu koordinieren, haben sich die Staaten auf sogenannte SAR-Zonen verständigt. SAR steht für "Search and Rescue". Eigentlich soll die Seenotrettung von dem Staat koordiniert werden, in dessen SAR-Zone der Notfall passiert. Im Idealfall übernimmt eine Leitstelle die Koordination, stimmt sich mit verschiedenen Schiffen ab und kümmert sich darum, was mit den geretteten Passagieren passiert. *Allerdings funktioniert das in der libyschen SAR-Zone nicht immer, da Libyen sich selbst als sicheren Ort betrachtet, was es nach westlichem Verständnis aber nicht ist. Hier sieht man Libyen eher als gescheiterten Staat, der im Chaos versinkt.*



Exakt das, was ich hier seit mehreren Beiträgen darlege. Ich schreibe also nicht, wie ich's brauche, sondern wie es ist.

Übrigens: Als Kapitänin ist Frau Rackete - im Rahmen geltenden Rechts - zuerst der Sicherheit ihres Schiffes verpflichtet. Sprich, ist eine Situation rechtlich strittig, *muss* sie der Rechtsauffassung folgen, die ihrer Einschätzung nach der Sicherheit und den Interessen des Schiff, der Besatzung, der Eigner, der Ladung und der Passagiere am ehesten entspricht.

Dass es weder der Sicherheit noch den Interessen des Schiffs und der Passagiere und auch nicht dem Interesse des Eigenes/Pächters entspricht, vor einem Hafen quasi festgesetzt zu sein, weil man weder anlegen noch anderswo hinfahren darf und warten soll, bis nach und nach alle nicht seetüchtigen Passagieren in einen Zustand geraten, in dem sie endlich von Bord gehen dürfen, sollte von sich aus einleuchtend sein, aber angesichts derzeitig grassierender Wahrnehmungseigenheiten gewisser Leute erwähne ich es besser doch explizit.

Natürlich muss sie auch für die Folgen einer etwaigen Fehlentscheidung geradestehen. Aber wie gesagt, das klären Gerichte. Nicht du, nicht Salvini und seine Trümmertruppe und auch nicht die hiesigen rechtsdrehenden Joghurtkulturen aus dem braunen Becher mit ganzen hohlen Nüssen.

Und die erste Entscheidung eines Gerichts ist schon einmal sehr positiv ausgefallen. Das muss natürlich nicht so bleiben, aber mangels Kristallkugel orientiere ich mich ganz gerne am Ist-Zustand.


----------



## Atze-Peng (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: SchiffsbrÃ¼chig*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Exakt, leider erfolgt das von deiner Seite. Oder welchen Teil von "strittig" hast du nicht verstanden?
> 
> Hier noch ein paar weitere Aussagen aus der von dir verlinkten Quelle, die du bequemerweise unterschlagen hast:
> 
> ...




Rechtsstaat ist immer schön, wenn es einen unterstützt. Wenn es aber gegen die eigene Ideologie spricht, dann muss man "abwarten" oder darf die Rechtslage gar brechen. Die von dir zitierten Zeilen widersprechen dabei keinesfalls meiner Argumentation. Im Gegenteil. Ich zitiere noch mal explizit die Stelle:
"Der Besatzung eines Schiffes sei es zuzumuten, vor einem Hafen den Anker zu werfen und über Beiboote versorgt zu werden. "Passagiere, die einen medizinischen Notfall hatten, wurden an Land gebracht."

Oder um es einfach zu sagen. Das Schiff, die Besetzung und die "Geretteten" waren schon in Sicherheit. 10 Personen durften an Land um versorgt zu werden. Dabei ist es völlig irrelevant, wenn du sagst "bis nach und nach alle nicht seetüchtigen Passagieren in einen Zustand geraten, in dem sie endlich von Bord gehen dürfen".
Hätte-, könnte-, würde-Argumentation. Aus rechtlicher Sicht völlig belanglos. Aber weil es deinen ideologischen Ansichten entspricht, darf man natürlich das bestehende Recht brechen. Mal schauen, wann das nächste Mal Extremisten der Meinung sind, das sie bestehendes Recht brechen dürfen, weil sie ihre Taten mit altruistischen Motiven rechtfertigen.
Wie schon gesagt. Immer so wie es gerade passt. Blöd ist nur, das du damit einen moralischen Präzedenzfall kreierst der die Legitimation für alle Extremisten liefert, das man Gesetze selber willkürlich auswählt wann sie einzuhalten sind und wann eigenen moralischen Vorstellungen priorisiert werden.





JePe schrieb:


> Die Unschuldsvermutung gilt auch in Italien. Tatsaechlich ist es also eher so, dass Frau Rackete unschuldig ist, bis ein italienisches Gericht etwas anderes urteilt. Bislang ist das aber nicht passiert und hat die Ermittlungsrichterin sogar im Gegenteil festgestellt, dass sie in Erfuellung ihrer Pflicht gehandelt hat.



Fakt ist, das bestehendes Recht und gar ein rechtlich-bindendes Urteil des EU-Gerichtshofes bestand, das Frau Rackete nicht anlegen darf: Seenotrettung: "Sea-Watch 3" darf nicht in Italien anlegen | ZEIT ONLINE

Der erste, bisher bestehende Gerichtsbeschluss seitens der italienischen Judikative ist dabei zwar bestehend und könnte Richtungsweisend werden, bezieht sich aber zum einen nicht auf alle Anschuldigungen und zum anderen handelt es sich dabei nur um die erste Instanz mit mangelnden Informationen auf seiten des Gerichtes. Ein derartiges Verfahren wird in der Regel nicht in 3 Tagen abgearbeitet. Das ist logistisch schlicht nicht möglich, da höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mal die polizeilichen Untersuchungen vollständig abgeschlossen sind. Tathergang, Zeugenbefragungen, etc. Daher ist dieser Beschluss vorerst mit einer gesunden Portion Skepsis zu betrachten. Persönlich halte ich dies für einen Schnellschuss und schlampige Arbeit seitens des Gerichtes sich nicht die nötige Zeit zu nehmen um auf die abgeschlossenen polizeilichen Untersuchen zu warten. Die nächste Anhörung steht wohl für den 9.Juli an.
Oder um es simpel zu sagen: Die Mühlen der Gerichte drehen eher langsam als schnell.


Im Übrigen bin ich als Individuum nicht an die Unschuldsvermutung gebunden. Ich habe durchaus das Recht meine eigenen Einschätzungen kundzutun. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, das die Unschuldsvermutung auch umgekehrt werden kann und man erst mal davon ausgeht, das die italienische Exekutive korrekt gearbeitet hat.


----------



## Lotto (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Nur mit dem Schönheitsfehler, dass alle afrikanischen Herkunftsländer *zusammen* nicht so viele Migranten aufbringen, wie derzeit allein aus Syrien - einem anerkannten Kriegsgebiet - kommen. Die Mär, dass Europa die afrikanische Menschenüberproduktion aufnimmt, ist also kompletter Unfug.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Syrien ist ein Ausnahemfall. Dort flieht eine ganze Gesellschaft vom Straßenfeger bis hoch zum Chefarzt. Das ist bei den Wohlstandflüchtlingen (vornehmlich männlich und jung) aus anderen afrikanischen Ländern nicht so. Deren Bildungsstand ist deutlich unter denen der Syrer. Nur weil die alle aus Afrika kommen sind die nicht gleich.

Die Überalterung der Gesellschaft ist ein Thema für sich. Das hat rein gar nichts mit den Flüchtlingen zu tun. Beides hat unterschiedliche Ursachen. Man will uns verkaufen, dass das eine die Lösung des anderen ist. Aber das ist natürlich nicht der Fall, die momentane Flüchtlingspolitik wird die Probleme durch die Überalterung nur noch mehr verstärken bzw. sie werden schneller zu tragen kommen.
Das Rentensystem ist quasi eine Art Schneeballsystem, war und ist schon immer eine Fehlkonstruktion. Hat anfangs natürlich noch halbwegs funktioniert (die Probleme werden halt mit der Zeit erst immer größer). Es bedarf dort grundlegender Reformen. Nur traut sich kein Politker diese zu tätigen, weil alle nur noch machtbesessen sind. Man macht statt dessen Geschenke wie die Rente mit 63 um das Problem für die jüngeren Generationen (also uns) nochmal zu vergrößern. Frage: warum gibt es keine Deckelung der Rente. Warum muss jemand der zu Arbeitzeiten mehr Geld verdient hat als er ausgeben kann (und somit schon privat für meherere Leben ausgesorgt hat) auch noch eine fürstliche Rente bekommen? Während die Krankenschwester, die gar kein Geld für private Vorsorge übrig hat am Ende in Altersarmut dastehen wird. Macht aus sozialer Sicht (wir erinnern uns: SOZIALsysteme) absolut keinen Sinn.

Naja wie dem auch sei. Momentan ist ja eh nur wichtig möglcihst wenig CO2 zu produzieren. Wen interessieren da denn so Themen wie die Rente oder die Flüchtlingspolitik. Ist doch alles Schnee von gestern bzw. übermorgen.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Lotto schrieb:


> Syrien ist ein Ausnahemfall. Dort flieht eine ganze Gesellschaft vom Straßenfeger bis hoch zum Chefarzt. Das ist bei den Wohlstandflüchtlingen (vornehmlich männlich und jung) aus anderen afrikanischen Ländern nicht so. Deren Bildungsstand ist deutlich unter denen der Syrer. Nur weil die alle aus Afrika kommen sind die nicht gleich.
> 
> Die Überalterung der Gesellschaft ist ein Thema für sich. Das hat rein gar nichts mit den Flüchtlingen zu tun. Beides hat unterschiedliche Ursachen. Man will uns verkaufen, dass das eine die Lösung des anderen ist. Aber das ist natürlich nicht der Fall, die momentane Flüchtlingspolitik wird die Probleme durch die Überalterung nur noch mehr verstärken bzw. sie werden schneller zu tragen kommen.
> Das Rentensystem ist quasi eine Art Schneeballsystem, war und ist schon immer eine Fehlkonstruktion. Hat anfangs natürlich noch halbwegs funktioniert (die Probleme werden halt mit der Zeit erst immer größer). Es bedarf dort grundlegender Reformen. Nur traut sich kein Politker diese zu tätigen, weil alle nur noch machtbesessen sind. Man macht statt dessen Geschenke wie die Rente mit 63 um das Problem für die jüngeren Generationen (also uns) nochmal zu vergrößern. Frage: warum gibt es keine Deckelung der Rente. Warum muss jemand der zu Arbeitzeiten mehr Geld verdient hat als er ausgeben kann (und somit schon privat für meherere Leben ausgesorgt hat) auch noch eine fürstliche Rente bekommen? Während die Krankenschwester, die gar kein Geld für private Vorsorge übrig hat am Ende in Altersarmut dastehen wird. Macht aus sozialer Sicht (wir erinnern uns: SOZIALsysteme) absolut keinen Sinn.
> ...



Pflegenotstand und Altersarmut, 

Wurde wegen Flüchtlingsdebaten ja auch Schnee von gestern


----------



## Mahoy (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Lotto schrieb:


> Naja wie dem auch sei. Momentan ist ja eh nur wichtig möglcihst wenig CO2 zu produzieren. Wen interessieren da denn so Themen wie die Rente oder die Flüchtlingspolitik. Ist doch alles Schnee von gestern bzw. übermorgen.



Das kannst du auch umdrehen: Wenn wir jetzt nicht damit anfangen, den Klimawandel - mal ganz ungeachtet dessen, ob menschgemacht ist oder nicht - zu begrenzen, müssen noch mehr Kosten gestemmt werden: Wegen schwacher Ernten müssen mehr Lebensmittel dazu gekauft werden (zu Wucherpreisen, da das Problem nicht auf Deutschland begrenzt ist), Küsten und Flussläufe müssen gegen Hochwasser geschützt werden, das Gesundheitssystem muss sich mit Infektionen und anderen Krankheiten herumschlagen, die vorher ins unseren Breiten untypisch waren und der Energieeinsatz für Klimatisierung (Wohn- und Arbeitsräume, Kühllager etc) steigt enorm etc. p.p. ...

Wenn man das als nebensächlich beiseite wischt, kann man auch die Belastung ignorieren, die unserer Gesellschaft durch die Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen (inkl. Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen) entsteht. Das ganze Getöne beiseite sind das nämlich im direkten Vergleich Peanuts. Ab dem Zwanzigfachen (!) der jetzige Flüchtlingszahlen darf man ganz, ganz vorsichtig anfangen, von einer relevanten finanziellen Belastung zu sprechen.

Aber nein, ist schon klar: Migration ist das Hauptproblem, nicht die überalternde Gesellschaft, die Einkommensschere, der Klimawandel oder die Weltneuordnung. Und wenn sich dann noch jemand erdreistet, die aus dem Mittelmeer zu fischen, welches doch so eine schöne natürliche Grenze ist ... Auweia.

Migration ist nicht die Krankheit, Migration ist ein Symptom. Und eigentlich bekämpft man die Krankheit und lindert das Symptom. Rechtspopulisten machen das genaue Gegenteil, weil es einfacher ist und die Anhängerschaft geistig nicht überfordert. Es hilft nur langfristig nicht oder macht es sogar noch schlimmer.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

In 30-50 Jahren werden Flüchtlingsströme uns überrennen. Das sind dann größtenteils Klimaflüchtlinge.
Ich glaube nämlich nicht, das man an der Klimaproblematik noch was ändern oder entschärfen kann.
Egal wie man sich bemüht. Der Zug ist abgefahren. Es ist zu spät.
Gerade wegen den Permafrostböden welche nach und nach auftauen und riesige Mengen an CO2 und Methan freisetzen werden.
Das wird sich richtig hochschaukeln und immer weiter beschleunigen.


----------



## Lotto (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Die Bevölkerung in Afrika wächst so rasant, dass wir in Deutschland unsere CO2-Ausstoß auf 0 senken könnten und es würde nichts ändern.
Der Wachstum ist auch eine Ursache für die immer stärkere Migration.

Die Ursache bekämpfen hiesse also das Wachstum bekämpfen. Nur ist das halt nahezu unmöglich, da sowohl Strukturen als auch Bildung dafür massiv fehlen. Und kein afrikanischer Staat wird die Einsicht haben seine internen Angelegenheiten von der westlichen Welt regeln zu lassen.

Wie man es dreht und wendet: wir sind am Ar.... . Naja evtl. kommen wir noch davon, aber unser Kinder oder Enkel werden es dann zu spüren bekommen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir in deinen Ausführungen zu, nur die Ausbeutung durch den Westen/"Weißen Mann"/Konzerne ist nur ein Teil der Medaille, m.M. nach ist der ebenso andere schwerwiegende Teil, die unglaublich verbreitete und massive Korruption in Afrika, durch die Eliten in fast allen Ländern Afrikas, und fast noch schlimmer, das stecken geblieben sein, der Bevölkerungen in Stammesstrukturen gemixt mit unterschiedlichen Religionen. Diese teilweise archaischen Strukturen, die sich in ein und dem selben Land teilweise feindlich gegenüber stehen, machen es verdammt schwer, Entwicklungshilfe oder einen Marschallplan umzusetzen, von effektiv gar nicht zu reden. Keiner weiß wo die Gelder versickern, jedenfalls kommen sie nur äußerst selten da an, wo sie ankommen sollten.



Das Beste wäre, wenn sich sämtliche nichtafrikanischen Länder aus den Belangen Afrikas raushalten würden. Das gilt sowohl für Entwicklungshilfe, die seit Jahrzehnten betrieben wird und noch nie wirklich die Situation auf dem Kontinent auch nur marginal verbessert hat, als auch für Firmen und Unternehmen, die den Kontinent auch heute noch ausbeuten. 

Wir sollten jedoch den Menschen in Afrika ermöglichen, Zugang zu unseren Bildungssystemen zu erlangen, wo sie sich z.B. als Lehrer ausbilden lassen können, um dann zurück in ihre Heimat zu gehen und den Menschen dort die Bildung zukommen zu lassen. 

Durch Bildung ließen sich die gravierendsten Probleme in Afrika lösen, z.B. würden sich die Afrikaner dann nicht so leicht von Europäischen oder Chinesischen Firmen über den Tisch ziehen lassen, sie würden Firmen wie Nestlé, Monsanto oder Unilever davonjagen. Ebenso könnten die Afrikaner den Abbau von Bodenschätzen unter eigener Regie führen, statt dies ausländischen Firmen zu überlassen.
Es würde aber auch dazu führen, dass die Menschen in Afrika weniger auf ihren Glauben fixiert sind, und mit steigendem Wohlstand würden auch die Geburtenraten auf ein gesundes Maß zurück gehen. Geht die Entwicklung weiter wie bisher, verdoppelt sich die Bevölkerung Afrikas bis 2050. Bleiben die Bedingungen auf dem Kontinent gleich oder verschlechtern sich, kann sich jeder ausmalen, wozu das führen wird. 

Ich denke, Afrika wurde jetzt lange genug alimentiert, gepampert, aber auch für dumm verkauft von uns. Wir können den Menschen auf dem Kontinent nicht ewig helfen. Afrika muss lernen sich selbst zu helfen und das geht eben nur, wenn wir uns zurück ziehen. Wenn man einem Menschen ständig die Hand hält, lernt er doch nie selbstständig zu sein. So würde ich auch das Verhältnis zwischen Afrika und den Staaten der 1. Welt beschreiben. 

Zum Thema Seenotrettung habe ich eine klare Meinung:

Ich finde es gut und richtig, Menschen in Seenot zu helfen und sie vor dem Ertrinken zu bewahren. 
Ich finde es allerdings nicht richtig, dass man diese Menschen dann nach Europa bringt, wenn sie nur wenige Meilen vor der Küste Nordafrikas in Seenot geraten sind. Ich sehe keinen logischen Grund dafür, erst recht nicht wenn es darum geht diesen Menschen möglichst schnell medizinische Hilfe zukommen zu lassen. Die Küste Nordafrikas ist zig mal näher als jeder Europäische Hafen und auch in Nordafrika gibt es ettliche sichere Häfen. Werden diese Menschen dann dennoch nach Europa gebracht, dann ist das Beihilfe zur illegalen Immigration oder auch Schleuserei.
Darüber hinaus setzt man damit ein falsches Signal an die Menschen in Afrika. Man signalisiert ihnen, dass es sich lohne die gefährliche und potentiell tödliche Reise auf sich zu nehmen und das ist falsch und sicher nicht im Sinne des Wohlergehens dieser Menschen. Wie schon häufiger erwähnt hier, wäre es besser die Bedingungen in Afrika zu verbessern. Man rettet nicht Kalkutta, in dem man halb Kalkutta zu sich holt.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das Beste wäre, wenn sich sämtliche nichtafrikanischen Länder aus den Belangen Afrikas raushalten würden. Das gilt sowohl für Entwicklungshilfe, die seit Jahrzehnten betrieben wird und noch nie wirklich die Situation auf dem Kontinent auch nur marginal verbessert hat, als auch für Firmen und Unternehmen, die den Kontinent auch heute noch ausbeuten.
> 
> Wir sollten jedoch den Menschen in Afrika ermöglichen, Zugang zu unseren Bildungssystemen zu erlangen, wo sie sich z.B. als Lehrer ausbilden lassen können, um dann zurück in ihre Heimat zu gehen und den Menschen dort die Bildung zukommen zu lassen.
> 
> ...


Es hat ja schon diverse Projekte gegeben aber die sind größtenteils gescheitert. Es wurden Menschen dort ausbildet, Geräte und Maschinen zu Verfügung gestellt, aber als die Helfer weg waren hat man da nicht mehr weiter gemacht und sich lieber wieder gegenseitig die Köpfe eingehauen.

Wenn man sich aber ganz aus der Entwicklungshilfe zurückzieht wird es da noch schlimmer.



> Zum Thema Seenotrettung habe ich eine klare Meinung:
> 
> Ich finde es gut und richtig, Menschen in Seenot zu helfen und sie vor dem Ertrinken zu bewahren.
> Ich finde es allerdings nicht richtig, dass man diese Menschen dann nach Europa bringt, wenn sie nur wenige Meilen vor der Küste Nordafrikas in Seenot geraten sind. Ich sehe keinen logischen Grund dafür, erst recht nicht wenn es darum geht diesen Menschen möglichst schnell medizinische Hilfe zukommen zu lassen. Die Küste Nordafrikas ist zig mal näher als jeder Europäische Hafen und auch in Nordafrika gibt es ettliche sichere Häfen. Werden diese Menschen dann dennoch nach Europa gebracht, dann ist das Beihilfe zur illegalen Immigration oder auch Schleuserei.
> Darüber hinaus setzt man damit ein falsches Signal an die Menschen in Afrika. Man signalisiert ihnen, dass es sich lohne die gefährliche und potentiell tödliche Reise auf sich zu nehmen und das ist falsch und sicher nicht im Sinne des Wohlergehens dieser Menschen. Wie schon häufiger erwähnt hier, wäre es besser die Bedingungen in Afrika zu verbessern. Man rettet nicht Kalkutta, in dem man halb Kalkutta zu sich holt.


Dann müssen aber auch die Bedingungen in nordafrikanischen Flüchtlingslagern deutlich verbessert werden. Dort werden Menschen regelmäßig mißhandelt und die Versorgung ist auch sehr schlecht.


----------



## RtZk (5. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sie tragen mehr dazu bei und verbrauchen dabei wie viele Ressourcen mehr?
> Und nicht nur das. Wie viel wird denn dabei zerstört, wenn ein europäisches Unternehmen etwas für die Weltwirtschaft beiträgt?
> Der Shell Konzern im Niger Delta z.B. oder Nestle mit dem Trinkwasser?
> Das sind alles Gründe, wieso die Menschen aus Afrika nach Europa strömen. Ergo muss man die Wirtschaftspolitik ändern, um das zu verändern.



Das beruht alles auf einem deutlich grundsätzlicherem Problem. Fakt ist nun einmal, dass Afrika ein extrem ressourcenreicher Kontinent ist und die meisten Länder große Vorkommen von allem Möglichen an wichtigen Ressourcen haben, doch haben sie nichts daraus gemacht, aber auch gar nichts, die viel verteufelte Kolonalisierung hat einigen in Afrika überhaupt etwas so simples wie das Rad gebracht, auch sonstig waren sie bei der Ankunft der Europäer völlig unterentwickelt in jeglicher Hinsicht, bevor mir jemand jetzt mit den Inka kommt, die waren nebenbei bemerkt in quasi allem ebenfalls weit weniger entwickelt, wer jetzt sagen würde, wären sie nie dort gelandet, würde es den Afrikanern heute besser gehen, würde es das wirklich? Wohl kaum, da die Lebenserwartung noch deutlichst niedriger wäre und die Kindersterblichkeitserate noch deutlich höher. Will ich damit sagen man hat damals alles richtig gemacht? Nein, definitiv nicht, aber auch nicht alles falsch. 
Wer jetzt mit dem Marshallplan kommt, missversteht das Problem völlig, dieser war selbst für damalige Verhältnisse nicht sonderlich beeindruckend, inflationsbereinigt sind es für ganz Europa lächerliche 130 Milliarden, Deutschland hat sich wieder von selbst nach dem Krieg aufgebaut, genauso wie der Rest Europas. 
Solange sich die Mentalität in Afrika nicht ändert wird alles Geld der Welt nicht helfen und sie werden weiterhin in reichere demokratische Länder strömen, wer sich jetzt fragt, weshalb demokratisch, ganz einfach, in Ländern wie Saudi-Arabien, sieht es schlecht für einen Flüchtling aus, weder für einen mit berechtigten Gründen noch für einen mit unberechtigten und sie werden weiterhin mehr Kinder haben als sie sich leisen und damit ernähren können. 
Wer jetzt mit dem Rassisten Hammer kommt, kann mir sicher das alles erklären weshalb, nicht von Afrika sondern von Europa und Asien quasi alle bedeutenden Erfindungen und Entdeckungen erreicht wurden und Ländern in diesen Kontinenten in der Lage waren unzählige Länder anderer Kontinente über Jahrhunderte zu beherrschen.


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Wenn man in Geschichte nicht aufpasst kommt sowas raus.


----------



## Don-71 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



RtZk schrieb:


> Das beruht alles auf einem deutlich grundsätzlicherem Problem. Fakt ist nun einmal, dass Afrika ein extrem ressourcenreicher Kontinent ist und die meisten Länder große Vorkommen von allem Möglichen an wichtigen Ressourcen haben, doch haben sie nichts daraus gemacht, aber auch gar nichts, die viel verteufelte Kolonalisierung hat einigen in Afrika überhaupt etwas so simples wie das Rad gebracht, auch sonstig waren sie bei der Ankunft der Europäer völlig unterentwickelt in jeglicher Hinsicht, bevor mir jemand jetzt mit den Inka kommt, die waren nebenbei bemerkt in quasi allem ebenfalls weit weniger entwickelt, wer jetzt sagen würde, wären sie nie dort gelandet, würde es den Afrikanern heute besser gehen, würde es das wirklich? Wohl kaum, da die Lebenserwartung noch deutlichst niedriger wäre und die Kindersterblichkeitserate noch deutlich höher. Will ich damit sagen man hat damals alles richtig gemacht? Nein, definitiv nicht, aber auch nicht alles falsch.
> Wer jetzt mit dem Marshallplan kommt, missversteht das Problem völlig, dieser war selbst für damalige Verhältnisse nicht sonderlich beeindruckend, inflationsbereinigt sind es für ganz Europa lächerliche 130 Milliarden, Deutschland hat sich wieder von selbst nach dem Krieg aufgebaut, genauso wie der Rest Europas.
> Solange sich die Mentalität in Afrika nicht ändert wird alles Geld der Welt nicht helfen und sie werden weiterhin in reichere demokratische Länder strömen, wer sich jetzt fragt, weshalb demokratisch, ganz einfach, in Ländern wie Saudi-Arabien, sieht es schlecht für einen Flüchtling aus, weder für einen mit berechtigten Gründen noch für einen mit unberechtigten und sie werden weiterhin mehr Kinder haben als sie sich leisen und damit ernähren können.
> Wer jetzt mit dem Rassisten Hammer kommt, kann mir sicher das alles erklären weshalb, nicht von Afrika sondern von Europa und Asien quasi alle bedeutenden Erfindungen und Entdeckungen erreicht wurden und Ländern in diesen Kontinenten in der Lage waren unzählige Länder anderer Kontinente über Jahrhunderte zu beherrschen.



Das ist eine ziemlich einfache Sache!

Afrika war seit dem 16 Jh. bis zum 20 Jh Sklaven Jagdgebiet und zur Ausbeutung freigegeben, da kann sich nichts entwickeln und natürlich wird das massivst unterstützt, das die Afrikaner in der Stammeskultur "hängengeblieben" sind. War für die Ausbeuter dann ein einfaches Spiel.
Übergens brachten die Japaner und Chinesen auch nicxhts mehr zustande, als sie sich nach außen abgeschlossen haben, kann man sehr schön nachlesen, im Gegenteil sie waren dann militärisch (Wissenschaft/Erfindung), so hoffunungslos unterlegen, das sie zum Spielball der anderen Mächte wurden. Die Japaner haben sich daraus ab 1850 recht schnell befreit, sie waren aber der USA völlig ausgeliefert.
Heute kann man das sehr schön an den Kulturen sehen, wo es keine Gleichberechtigung gibt, die Araber können noch so viel heulen und lamentieren, so lange sie 50% ihrer Bevölkerung die Bildung versagen und einsperren plus verschleiern, werden sie niemals zum Westen, was Wissenschaft, Bildung und Wirtschaft anbelangt, aufschließen.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



RtZk schrieb:


> Das beruht alles auf einem deutlich grundsätzlicherem Problem. Fakt ist nun einmal, dass Afrika ein extrem ressourcenreicher Kontinent ist und die meisten Länder große Vorkommen von allem Möglichen an wichtigen Ressourcen haben, doch haben sie nichts daraus gemacht,



Wo ist eigentlich festgelegt, dass Kulturen die natürlichen Ressourcen ihrer Umwelt unbedingt ausbeuten _müssen_? Können sie nicht stillvergnügt in ihrer jeweiligen Lebensart von dem leben, was ihre Umgebung ihnen im Überfluss liefert? Und wenn sie das mal irgendwo nicht macht, dahin weiter wandern, wo sie es doch macht - Raum genug ist ja dafür?



> aber auch gar nichts, die viel verteufelte Kolonalisierung hat einigen in Afrika überhaupt etwas so simples wie das Rad gebracht,



Die Kolonisierung hat Afrika in erster Linie erst einmal das verlangen nach so etwas wie Rädern gebracht. Stämme, die bis dahin wunderbar als Jäger und Sammler klargekommen sind, haben keinen Bedarf für verdammte Räder.

Dahinter steckt nichts anderes als koloniale Überheblichkeit, dass die doofen N3ger ja nur nach unseren Maßstäben glücklich sein können. Die waren aber total zufrieden mit sich und haben ihre überschaubaren Streitigkeiten untereinander ausgefochten, bevor Leute von außen mit ihren Begehrlichkeiten ankamen. Afrika hätte wunderbar auf Sklaven- und Elfenbein-/Pelzjäger sowie auf Kolonisten von der Arabischen Halbinsel und aus Europa verzichten können.


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Wobei das auch nicht stimmt. Es gab in Afrika diverse Hochkulturen.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

In Ägypten z.B. das war damals eine Hochkultur. Die haben schon Mathematik angewendet und Pyramiden gebaut, da haben die Germanen noch in die Wälder geschissen.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Headcrash schrieb:


> In Ägypten z.B. das war damals eine Hochkultur. Die haben schon Mathematik angewendet und Pyramiden gebaut, da haben die Germanen noch in die Wälder geschissen.



Tja, das ist aber lange her.

Früher war diese Region bekannt für ihren wirtschaftlichen Wohlstand.

Heutzutage rotten die sich aus Glaubensgründen selber aus.

Von mir aus,
sollte man da immer mehr Waffen liefern,
irgendwann löst sich das Problem von alleine.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Wobei das auch nicht stimmt. Es gab in Afrika diverse Hochkulturen.



Guter Hinweis, es ist an sich schon falsch, pauschal von Afrika zu sprechen, als wäre das ein homogenes Gebilde.

Ich bezog mich jetzt natürlich auf die Völker und Stämme, deren natürliche Lebensweise durch Kolonialisierung zerstört wurde. Und wie schon gesagt, auch wenn man Afrika in Ruhe gelassen hätte, wäre dort nicht alles Friede, Freude und Eierkuchen gewesen, aber hier ging es ja um den angeblich segensreichen Einfluss der Kolonialzeit.

Das Problem damit ist, dass indigene Völker ihrer Lebensgrundlage beraubt werden, da Kolonisten das beste Anbau- und Weideland und die Wasserversorgung für sich in Anspruch nehmen und sich aufgrund überlegender Waffen durchsetzen können, was einheimische Ackerbauern und Viehzüchter schädigt. Ferner ist koloniale Feld- und Viehwirtschaft viel hermetischer und interferiert mit den natürlichen Abläufen (unterbrochene Wildwanderungen, Zugang zu Wasserquellen), was Jäger-und-Sammler-Kulturen den Todesstoß versetzt. Dazu noch sekundäre Effekte wie die, dass Völker gezwungen werden, die importierte Lebensweise anzunehmen, wodurch mindestens harmonisch gewachsene Sozialstrukturen unterbrochen werden; in diese Kerbe schlagen dann auch eingeschleppte Krankheiten, Alkoholismus und andere Effekte.

Aber auch die ägyptische Hochkultur hätte sicherlich auf Invasionen und die "Entwicklungshilfe" durch Perser, Ptolemäer, Römer, Araber, Türken und schließlich europäischen Völkern gut verzichten können. Klar bringen Invasoren auch immer Dinge mit, die ganz verlockend und manchmal sogar tatsächlich nützlich und vielleicht gelegentlich sogar ohne schädliche Nebenwirkungen sind, aber das ist nicht gleichbedeutet damit, dass die die solcherart beglückten Kulturen ohne den äußeren Einfluss am Arsch gewesen wären und daher den Invasoren gefälligst dankbar sein müssten.


----------



## RtZk (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist eine ziemlich einfache Sache!
> 
> Afrika war seit dem 16 Jh. bis zum 20 Jh Sklaven Jagdgebiet und zur Ausbeutung freigegeben, da kann sich nichts entwickeln und natürlich wird das massivst unterstützt, das die Afrikaner in der Stammeskultur "hängengeblieben" sind. War für die Ausbeuter dann ein einfaches Spiel.
> Übergens brachten die Japaner und Chinesen auch nicxhts mehr zustande, als sie sich nach außen abgeschlossen haben, kann man sehr schön nachlesen, im Gegenteil sie waren dann militärisch (Wissenschaft/Erfindung), so hoffunungslos unterlegen, das sie zum Spielball der anderen Mächte wurden. Die Japaner haben sich daraus ab 1850 recht schnell befreit, sie waren aber der USA völlig ausgeliefert.
> Heute kann man das sehr schön an den Kulturen sehen, wo es keine Gleichberechtigung gibt, die Araber können noch so viel heulen und lamentieren, so lange sie 50% ihrer Bevölkerung die Bildung versagen und einsperren plus verschleiern, werden sie niemals zum Westen, was Wissenschaft, Bildung und Wirtschaft anbelangt, aufschließen.



Noch einmal weshalb sind nicht die Europäer und die Asiaten die Sklaven geworden sondern die Afrikaner? Nur wegen der Fortschritte in jeglichen Bereichen waren sie überlegen. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich festgelegt, dass Kulturen die natürlichen Ressourcen ihrer Umwelt unbedingt ausbeuten _müssen_? Können sie nicht stillvergnügt in ihrer jeweiligen Lebensart von dem leben, was ihre Umgebung ihnen im Überfluss liefert? Und wenn sie das mal irgendwo nicht macht, dahin weiter wandern, wo sie es doch macht - Raum genug ist ja dafür?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also glaubst du die Menschen fänden es schöner dort, wenn sie mit 25 von einem Löwen gerissen werden ?  
Die Lebensspanne hat sich durch die Kolonialisierung bedeutend erhöht. 



Headcrash schrieb:


> In Ägypten z.B. das war damals eine Hochkultur. Die haben schon Mathematik angewendet und Pyramiden gebaut, da haben die Germanen noch in die Wälder geschissen.



Und damit eine der sehr seltenen Ausnahmen, bis sie dann von den Arabern ausgelöscht wurden und nichts aber auch gar nichts mehr vom alten Ägypten außer einigen beeindruckenden Bauten zurückgeblieben ist.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich jetzt natürlich auf die Völker und Stämme, deren natürliche Lebensweise durch Kolonialisierung zerstört wurde. Und wie schon gesagt, auch wenn man Afrika in Ruhe gelassen hätte, wäre dort nicht alles Friede, Freude und Eierkuchen gewesen, aber hier ging es ja um den angeblich segensreichen Einfluss der Kolonialzeit.
> 
> Das Problem damit ist, dass indigene Völker ihrer Lebensgrundlage beraubt werden, da Kolonisten das beste Anbau- und Weideland und die Wasserversorgung für sich in Anspruch nehmen und sich aufgrund überlegender Waffen durchsetzen können, was einheimische Ackerbauern und Viehzüchter schädigt. Ferner ist koloniale Feld- und Viehwirtschaft viel hermetischer und interferiert mit den natürlichen Abläufen (unterbrochene Wildwanderungen, Zugang zu Wasserquellen), was Jäger-und-Sammler-Kulturen den Todesstoß versetzt. Dazu noch sekundäre Effekte wie die, dass Völker gezwungen werden, die importierte Lebensweise anzunehmen, wodurch mindestens harmonisch gewachsene Sozialstrukturen unterbrochen werden; in diese Kerbe schlagen dann auch eingeschleppte Krankheiten, Alkoholismus und andere Effekte.


"Buschmänner" z.B. können sich sehr gut selber ernähren und  überleben.
Aber eine richtige Kultur bilden die dort nicht.
Und auch vor der Kolonisierung hat sich da nicht viel gebildet, was man hätte zerstören können.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Headcrash schrieb:


> "Buschmänner" z.B. können sich sehr gut selber ernähren und  überleben.
> Aber eine richtige Kultur bilden die dort nicht.
> Und auch vor der Kolonisierung hat sich da nicht viel gebildet, was man hätte zerstören können.



Doch, eine Kultur gibt es da schon.

Diese ist halt "nicht" europäisch.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Doch, eine Kultur gibt es da schon.
> 
> Diese ist halt "nicht" europäisch.


Wie man  dicke weiße Maden isst und in die Steppe kackt?

Edit: Ich weiß das ist jetzt stark reduziert.


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Hm, so ist das halt,
wenn man in einer Rundhütte hockt. 

Wenn man kein Bock darauf hat,
um 5 Uhr aufzustehen,
dann wird da auch nichts passieren.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wie man  dicke weiße Maden isst und in die Steppe kackt?



Du magst den Buschmann für dumm halten, weil er nicht lesen oder schreiben kann oder gar ein Smartphone benutzt.
Aber ich wette mit dir, dass der Buschmann im Urwald länger durchhält als du und wer ist dann der Dumme? 

Europa sollte aufhören allen auf der Welt ihren Lebensstil aufzwingen. Das funktioniert nicht und das ist auch nicht gut. Europa muss verzichten um das Artensterben aufzuhalten und den Klimawandel zu begrenzen. Wir müssen anfangen, denn wir haben den Scheiß ja auch verursacht.
Europa muss eine Wirtschaftspolitik machen, die Nachhaltigkeit begünstigt und Umweltverschmutzung bestraft.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn man kein Bock darauf hat,
> um 5 Uhr aufzustehen,
> dann wird da auch nichts passieren.


You made my Day!



Threshold schrieb:


> Du magst den Buschmann für dumm halten, weil er nicht lesen oder schreiben kann oder gar ein Smartphone benutzt.
> Aber ich wette mit dir, dass der Buschmann im Urwald länger durchhält als du und wer ist dann der Dumme?


Moment mal. Ich habe nicht geschrieben das ich sie für dumm halte. Nur das ich da keine richtige Kultur sehe wenn man als Jäger und Sammler lebt.
Natürlich würde ich in der Wildnis, ohne gewisse Vorkenntnisse, nicht lange überleben.


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Moment mal. Ich habe nicht geschrieben das ich sie für dumm halte. Nur das ich da keine richtige Kultur sehe wenn man als Jäger und Sammler lebt.
> Natürlich würde ich in der Wildnis, ohne gewisse Vorkenntnisse, nicht lange überleben.



Dann definiere doch mal Kultur.
Kultur ist also, wenn man mit einer Flasche Bier in der Hand aufm Sofa hockt und grunzt, weil Deutschland im Endspiel steht?


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann definiere doch mal Kultur.
> Kultur ist also, wenn man mit einer Flasche Bier in der Hand aufm Sofa hockt und grunzt, weil Deutschland im Endspiel steht?


Das ist jetzt schwer zu definieren.

Aber für mich hat die Entwicklung der Kulturen erst richtig mit der Sesshaftigkeit,  bauen von Siedlungen und Anwendung der Landwirtschaft angefangen.
Dann kamen Tauschgeschäfte dazu. Später Geld. Und so hat sich alles weiter entwickelt.

Natürlich haben Buschmänner auch eine Art Kultur. Oder früher die nordamerikanischen Indianer.
Ich meinte aber eher Hochkulturen.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



RtZk schrieb:


> Also glaubst du die Menschen fänden es schöner dort, wenn sie mit 25 von einem Löwen gerissen werden ?



Wie gesagt, koloniale Überheblichkeit: Die Leute dort wussten deutlich besser, wie man nicht von Löwen gerissen wird - sogar ganz ohne die Löwenpopulation audünnen zu müssen.

Und selbst wenn es so wäre: Mit 25 Jahren von einem Löwen gerissen zu werden ist persönlich und gesellschaftlich anzunehmenderweise weniger tragisch, als mit fünf Jahren zu verhungern oder mit 10 Jahren auf eine Landmine zu treten oder mit 15 Jahren zum Kindersoldaten zu werden oder (entweder aus wirtschaftlicher Not oder mit vorgehaltener Waffe) in einem Bergwerk zu schuften und dort einen Arbeitsunfall zu erleiden, damit unsere Smartphones nicht zu teuer werden.



> Die Lebensspanne hat sich durch die Kolonialisierung bedeutend erhöht.



Nicht die Lebenspanne hat sich erhöht, sondern die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung. Zwei grundverschiedene Dinge.

Auch heute werden viele Afrikaner nicht alt. Sie sterben an beschissenen Lebensbedingungen oder an unmittelbarer Waffenwirkung. Aber weil es viel mehr Afrikaner gibt, werden eben doch einige sehr alt (insbesondere Diktatoren und Kleptokraten erreichen ein bemerkenswertes Alter) und ziehen damit den Durchschnitt hoch. Über die Lebensqualität sagt das aber nichts aus.

Indigene Jäger und Sammler müssen in stabilen, nicht nicht von außen beeinflussten Lebensräumen im Schnitt zwei Stunden am Tag arbeiten, um ihre Grundbedürfnisse zu decken. Viehzüchter müssen drei Stunden aufwenden, indigene Ackerbauern immerhin schon bis zu fünf Stunden. Den Rest der Zeit können sie schlafen, spielen, p0ppen und/oder sich künstlerisch betätigen.

Das war Afrika vor der "Schützenhilfe" von außen. Außer in nordafrikanischen Hochkulturen, da konnte man noch ein paar Arbeitsstunden beim Bau von Tempeln und Pyramiden dranhängen und wurde mit Bier bezahlt. Prost!

(Der letzte Absatz enthält eine beabsichtigte Überspitzung.)


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt schwer zu definieren.
> 
> Aber für mich hat die Entwicklung der Kulturen erst richtig mit der Sesshaftigkeit,  bauen von Siedlungen und Anwendung der Landwirtschaft angefangen.
> Dann kamen Tauschgeschäfte dazu. Später Geld. Und so hat sich alles weiter entwickelt.
> ...




Du weißt schon, dass die afrikanischen Länder eben nicht nur aus Nomaden besteht und bestand?

Es gab sogar schon vor der Kolonialisierung Hochkulturen und Staatenverbände.  Ja es lebten auch nicht Alle in Lehmhütten.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Hm, so ist das halt,
> wenn man in einer Rundhütte hockt.
> 
> Wenn man kein Bock darauf hat,
> ...



Ja, kennen wir ja von Ostdeutschland. Da musste alles neu aufgebaut werden.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass die afrikanischen Länder eben nicht nur aus Nomaden besteht und bestand?
> 
> Es gab sogar schon vor der Kolonialisierung Hochkulturen und Staatenverbände.  Ja es lebten auch nicht Alle in Lehmhütten.


Das ist mir klar.


----------



## dippich (6. Juli 2019)

*Schiffsbrüchig*

@Oi!Olli
Ja, kennen wir ja von Ostdeutschland. Da musste alles neu aufgebaut werden.


Wie meinst du das????



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ein vollbesetztes Schlauchboot was absichtlich und mit Wissen auf hoher See ausgesetzt wird ,   zählt das auch als schiffsbrüchig ?


Für rechte Menschenfeinde ist das eine Frage. Für Menschen, die die Menschenrechte achten weniger.

Spielen wir das Thema doch mal an Beispielen durch:
- Was ist mit einer betrunkenen britischen Kreuzfahrerin, die ins Wasser springt? Ist das Seenot für Rechtsradikale oder "selber schuld"?
- Was ist mit Menschen, die in Schlauchbooten oder auf Luftmatrazen abtreiben? Ist das Seenot für Rechtsradikale oder "selber schuld"?
- Was ist mit Menschen, die im Rhein baden und in den Fluss gezogen werden? Ist das "selber schuld" für Rechtsradikale?
- Was ist mit Bergsteigern, die aus reiner Lust am Nervenkitzel auf Berge krabbeln und sich verschätzen? Ist das "selber schuld" für Rechtsradikale?
- Was ist mit verletzten Nazis, die in Krankenhäuser eingeliefert werden? Die haben sich doch nur geprügelt, weil sie wissen, das Ärzte sie zusammenflicken. Sollte man die aus Sicht eines Rechtsradikalen also behandeln? Was meinst Du? Die müssen das doch lernen, dass sie aufpassen müssen, oder?
- Was ist mit Menschen in Schlauchbooten, denen beim Betanken ihres  Schiffes Wasser in den Tank spritzt und der Motor nicht mehr angeht? Das  ist doch klassische Seenot, oder?

Deine Frage ist widerwärtig. Punkt! Und mit dem, was Du hier im Thema an gewaltverherrlichendem Mist von Dir gibst, fällst Du unter StGB 140, das heißt, bis zu drei Jahre Gefängnis. Das sollte Dir bei dieser Art Provokation klar sein. Das kann gewaltig nach hinten los gehen, aber ganz gewaltig und zurecht.



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Wenn ein Schlauchboot mit Asylanten  ausgesetzt wird, ist es natürlich ziemlich wahrscheinlich, dass sie  Schiffsbruch erleiden.


Nein, das sind nur Gerüchte der Rechtsradikalen. 95% der Schlauchboote kommen problemlos durch und die Migranten sind in Spanien als billige Arbeitsskalven hoch willkommen. Unser ganzen billiges Gemüse kommt daher: Lesen und verstehen
Moderne Sklaven: Wie in Spanien Migranten fuer unser Obst und Gemuese schuften  | BR24 | BR.de



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Genauso gut könnte man sie in nen sicheren  Hafen nach Nordafrika zurückbringen, aber das ist ja nicht das Ziel  dieser "Seeretter"..


Warum willst Du einen Menschen aus z.B. Mali, der illegal nach Libyen einreiste und auf einer Überfahrt im Mittelmeer in Seenot kam, in ein Lager nach Libyen liefern? Was sollen Libyen mit diesem Menschen? Ein Schiff nimmt aus Seenot Gerettete mit zum nächsten Hafen, an den es planmäßig anlegt. Vorhin denn sonst? Man fährt doch mit einem Kreuzfahrtschiff nicht den nächstgelegenen Hafen an, nur um einen trotteligen Menschen aus Seenot abzugeben. Ist doch sein Problem, wenn er mit nach New York oder Rom fahren muss.



compisucher schrieb:


> Der Kern des Disputs ist, dass von den privat organisierten  Rettungsmannschaften gezielt nach Flüchtlingsschiffen gesucht wird und  nicht,
> wie gem. dem Genfer Abkommen ursprünglich angedacht, dass alle "per  Zufall" vorbeifahrenden Schiffe den Schiffbrüchigen helfen  müssen.


Was ist das für ein Humbug, natürlich wird nach Menschen in Seenot immer aktiv und unter großem Aufwand gesucht:
Kreuzfahrtschiff "Norwegian Star": Britin sprang angeblich freiwillig | STERN.de

Was soll diese blödsinnige Behauptung, dass man sie durch Zufall finden muss? Es geht nur um den Rassimus, dass Menschen erster Klasse natürlich mit jedem noch so hohem Aufwand gesucht werden, auch wenn sie freiwillig ins Wasser springen, Menschen zweiter Klasse aber aus Sicht von Rechtsradikalen gefälligst absaufen sollen. Bleibst nur die Frage, wann die Rechtsradikalen von welcher Gruppe auch immer als zweitklassiges Leben eingestuft werden. Darum ist das mit dem allgemeinen Menschenrechten eine ganz sinnvolle Sache, dass sollten auch Nazis verstehen.



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Die Schlauchboote werden erst kurz vor der  Küste befüllt, damit es auch schön nach Schiffsbruch aussieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Blödsinnige Lüge, da die meisten Boote problemlos rüber kommen und die Entfernungen ziemlich gering sind. Gute Schwimmer kommen ohne Boot von der afrikanischen Küste nach Lampedusa. Das ist merklich einfacher, als eine Überquerung des kalten Ärmelkanals mit hoher Strömung, und das schaffen Menschen dreimal hintereinander.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das geht doch alles am Hauptproblem vorbei:"


Mäuschen, dann geht doch mal beim Papst intervenieren, und fordere ihn auf, sein Verhütungsverbot zu revidieren. Ein alter weißer Mann in Rom ist also maßgeblich verantwortlich, oder?


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



dippich schrieb:


> @Oi!Olli
> Ja, kennen wir ja von Ostdeutschland. Da musste alles neu aufgebaut werden.
> 
> 
> ...




Der Kontext sollte sich auch dir erschließen.


----------



## dippich (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Der Kontext sollte sich auch dir erschließen.



Lass uns an deiner Meinung teilhaben, komm!!!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mahoy (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Der Kontext sollte sich auch dir erschließen.





dippich schrieb:


> Lass uns an deiner Meinung teilhaben, komm!!!!



Könnten wir diesen Exkurs vielleicht erden, bevor er eskaliert?

Sicherlich gab es nach der Wende einen beträchtlichen Investititionsbedarf in den neuen Bundesländern. Teilweise besteht dieser bis heute, wobei inzwischen auch festzustellen ist, dass einige der alten Bundesländer den selben Investitionsbedarf haben. Und das Gute ist, dafür zahlen jetzt auch Bewohner der neuen Bundesländer mit. Das ist das Schöne am Topf des Solidarpakts: Alle zahlen ein, alle kriegen was raus, wenn sie's brauchen.

Es sollte sich inzwischen auch herumgesprochen haben, dass neben nicht tragfähigen ostdeutschen Betrieben auch solche abgewickelt wurden, die ein wenig zu produktiv waren und von westdeutsche Unternehmen als Wettbewerber aufgefasst wurden. Ein Glück, dass man sie unkompliziert für eine Mark übernehmen, die Betriebskassen plündern, brauchbare Produktionsmittel und Verfahren übernehmen und für den Rest Insolvenz anmelden konnte. Da konnten sich einige in Westdeutschland an der Sanierung des  Ostens gleich mitsanieren, was ja grundsätzlich fair wäre - wäre es nicht vom Bürger bezahlt worden, während die Privatwirtschaft profitierte.

Auch das anfänglich von jeder in Ostdeutschland investierten Westmark (später Euro) rund 80 Pfennig (später Cent) nach Westdeutschland zurückflossen, hat der Eine oder die Andere schon mal gehört. Inzwischen ist das übrigens ein gesünderes Verhältnis, au dem man fast schon schließen könnte, dass auch finanziell zusammengewachsen ist, was zusammengehört: Nämliche Ehrliche und Unehrliche auf beiden Seiten des ehemaligen Eisernen Vorhangs.

Und wenn wir bei der Feststellung sind, dass der Bürger auf beiden Seiten der innerdeutschen Grenze immer derjenige ist, der abgezockt wird, kann man sich ja ebenso gut vertragen und gemeinsam auf "die da oben" schimpfen, wie es sich für einen echten Deutschen - unabhängig seiner Herkunft und politischen Gesinnung - gehört.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Könnten wir diesen Exkurs vielleicht erden, bevor er eskaliert?


Es ist doch längst exkaliert, es gab viele Millionen Flüchtlinge. Hätte man die, denkt man in der "Logik" der Rechtsradikalen, alle "absaufen" lassen sollen? Es sind immer noch knapp 200.000 "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge", die jedes Jahr in die alte Bundesrepublik kommen.

_"... Zwischen 1948 und 1989 sank die Einwohnerzahl von 19,1 Mio. auf 16,4 Mio. Dieser Rückgang ist zum großen Teil auf Abwanderung zurückzuführen, ... 
__Durch Wanderungsverluste haben die ostdeutschen Bundesländer im Zeitraum von 1990 bis 2006 rund 1,2 Mio. Bürger verloren. ... "_
Zug nach Westen – Anhaltende Abwanderung | bpb


----------



## RtZk (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, koloniale Überheblichkeit: Die Leute dort wussten deutlich besser, wie man nicht von Löwen gerissen wird - sogar ganz ohne die Löwenpopulation audünnen zu müssen.
> 
> Und selbst wenn es so wäre: Mit 25 Jahren von einem Löwen gerissen zu werden ist persönlich und gesellschaftlich anzunehmenderweise weniger tragisch, als mit fünf Jahren zu verhungern oder mit 10 Jahren auf eine Landmine zu treten oder mit 15 Jahren zum Kindersoldaten zu werden oder (entweder aus wirtschaftlicher Not oder mit vorgehaltener Waffe) in einem Bergwerk zu schuften und dort einen Arbeitsunfall zu erleiden, damit unsere Smartphones nicht zu teuer werden.
> 
> ...



Wussten sie besser, ja, und trotzdem sind sie prozentual gesehen deutlich früher gestorben und weit mehr (prozentual) verhungert. Dass sie sich die Köpfe einschlagen ist nicht die Schuld der Kolonialmächte, auch ohne Schusswaffen schlachten sie sich ab, wie man es durch diverse Völkermorde weiß, die Volksgruppen sind in diesem Sinne erst später entstanden, da es nicht sonderlich viele Staaten gab vor der Ankunft der Europäer und es deshalb vergleichsweise kleine Stämme waren, hättest du jedem einen Staat gegeben, wäre der Flickenteppich schlimmer als in Deutschland während des HRR gewesen, mit entsprechenden Problemen. 
Keiner hat ihnen gesagt, nehmt die AK und knallt euren Nachbarn ab. Außer Kriege gegeneinander zu führen haben es die meisten afrikanischen Staaten noch nicht weit gebracht. 
Falls du wirklich glaubst, dass Sammler und Jäger nur 2 Stunden am Tag "arbeiten" mussten um ihr überleben sicherzustellen bist du noch naiver als ich dachte, du glaubst vermutlich auch der Mensch ist sesshaft geworden weil dieses Leben schwerer war.


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Könnten wir diesen Exkurs vielleicht erden, bevor er eskaliert?



Es ging mir eher um die Aussage das der "Afrikaner" an sich ja faul sei und nicht um 5 aufsteht.  Wenn man der Logik folgt, nun dann waren andere Leute auch nicht gerade fleißig.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



RtZk schrieb:


> Wussten sie besser, ja, und trotzdem sind sie prozentual gesehen deutlich früher gestorben und weit mehr (prozentual) verhungert.



Du hast nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden, was ich geschrieben habe. Mal ein vereinfachtes Beispiel.

Den Leuten geht's an und für sich gut. Klar, es gibt mal eine Dürre oder Seuche oder auch mal Krieg, aber im Großen und Ganzen wächst die Hirse, es gibt genug Wild und plenty bananas.
Es wird so viel Nachwuchs gezeugt, wie man sich persönlich oder innerhalb des Stammesverbands leisten kann. Wenn von vier Kindern zwei durchkommen, war das ein tragischer Verlust plus zweimal gesunder Nachwuchs.
Die Kindersterblichkeit liegt zwar bei 50%, aber den Leuten geht's immer noch gut und der Nachwuchs reicht aus um, die Population stabil zu halten.

Dann kommen die Kolonisten, sichern sich die besten Stücke des Landes, bringen die Politik und ökologische Abläufe durcheinander, schleppen Krankheiten und Schädlinge ein, massakrieren Tausende direkt und hetzen die Stämme gegeneinander auf. Das Leben wird auf einmal sehr unsicher.
Nun wird sehr viel mehr Nachwuchs zur Absicherung gezeugt. Wenn von nun acht Kindern fünf durchkommen, sind das ein paar tragische Fälle und ein paar Kinder mehr, als man eigentlich vernünftig großziehen kann, aber was soll's, ist eh alles am Arsch.
Die Kindersterblichkeit liegt nun unter 50%, hat sich also verbessert. Aber den Leuten geht's trotzdem beschissen und gleichzeitig explodiert die Bevölkerung.

Kommt dir dieses Szenario irgendwie bekannt vor? Es hat eine verdächtige Ähnlichkeit mit dem, was gerade abläuft, nicht wahr?

Und überhaupt, welche konkreten Verbesserungen soll die die Kolonialzeit denn gegenüber vorher gebracht haben? Der erhebende Anblick des weißen Mannes allein wird's ja nicht gewesen sein. Und wie viele Afrikaner haben denn "Zugang zu den Errungenschaften der Zivilisation?"



> Dass sie sich die Köpfe einschlagen ist nicht die Schuld der Kolonialmächte, auch ohne Schusswaffen schlachten sie sich ab, wie man es durch diverse Völkermorde weiß,



Sämtliche dokumentierten Völkermorde fanden nach der Kolonialzeit statt und sind die Folge dessen, dass den Stämmen der Raum genommen wurde, sich aus dem Weg zu gehen, also der Konkurrenzdruck um Siedlungsgebiete und Ressourcen verschärft wurde. Einige der Feindschaften existierten vorher gar nicht, sondern wurden gezielt von außen geschürt, um leichteres Spiel zu haben. Selbst einige ethnische Grenzen wurden überhaupt erst durch die Kolonialzeit geschaffen - vorher gab es teilweise gar keine Vorstellung von Ethie und Nation und den daraus resultierenden Konflikten. 
Natürlich gab es auch vorher Streitigkeiten um Kämpfe, aber nie in diesem Umfang. Da wurde mal um Zugang zu Wasser gestritten und nach ein paar Toten (oder manchmal auch nur nach ein paar Beulen) zog der Unterlegene ab. Alte Fehden wurden überwiegend stellvertretend in Zweikämpfen ausgefochten.



> die Volksgruppen sind in diesem Sinne erst später entstanden, da es nicht sonderlich viele Staaten gab vor der Ankunft der Europäer und es deshalb vergleichsweise kleine Stämme waren, hättest du jedem einen Staat gegeben, wäre der Flickenteppich schlimmer als in Deutschland während des HRR gewesen, mit entsprechenden Problemen.



Und wieder: Koloniale Überheblichkeit. Wer musste denn den Stämmen irgendwelche Staaten "geben"? Die hatten ihre Gebiete und haben sich wunderbar selbst darum gekümmert, wer wo das Sagen hat.



> Keiner hat ihnen gesagt, nehmt die AK und knallt euren Nachbarn ab.



Doch, genau das wurde getan. Seit den ersten arabischen Sklavenjägern bis zu den letzten europäischen Kolonialherren.

Nicht unbedingt mit der AK, aber die (oder sonstige Feuerwaffen) gab es dass es vor der Ankunft des weißen Mannes auf dem afrikanischen Kontinent auch gar nicht.



> Falls du wirklich glaubst, dass Sammler und Jäger nur 2 Stunden am Tag "arbeiten" mussten um ihr überleben sicherzustellen bist du noch naiver als ich dachte,



Ich warte ja noch auf einen Hinweis, dass du überhaupt über irgend etwas nachgedacht hast, aber so sieht's tatsächlich aus.
Du gehst vom Wildaufkommen in unserer urbanisierten Welt aus oder bestenfalls vom Aufwand, den heutige indigene Völker in ihren stark verkleinerten Reservaten betreiben müssen.  

Rechne selbst: Eine kleine Stammesgruppe braucht nicht viel. Tiere *müssen* zu den Wasserstellen. Dort zu lauern, führt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit dazu, das einem etwas vor den Speer oder Bogen kommt. Eine einzige Elenantilope bringt zwischen 300 und 1000 Kilogramm auf die Waage und kann die ganze Sippe über eine Woche lang ernähren, zumal die Frauen, Kinder und Alten nebenher Früchte, Wurzeln, Beeren und Körner sammeln. Dazu werden Schlingen für Kleinwild und Vögel gelegt oder Fallgruben für Großwild (Flußpferde etc.) angelegt - die muss man einmal anlegen und kurz kontrollieren, aber wenn was drin ist, ist das eine enorme Menge Protein. Und dazu noch ein Klima, bei dem man nicht viel Energie aufwenden muss, um die Körpertemperatur zu halten, also grundsätzlich weniger Nahrung benötigt.



> du glaubst vermutlich auch der Mensch ist sesshaft geworden weil dieses Leben schwerer war.



Menschen wurden sesshaft, wenn sie Ackerbau betreiben. Und Ackerbau wurde betrieben, um sich von natürlichen Nahrungsaufkommen ein Stück weit unabhängig zu machen oder weil sich der Lebensraum verkleinerte bzw. die Population vergrößerte und Ackerbau weniger Platz braucht als ein Nomadenleben. Damit steigt der Arbeitsaufwand zugunsten von Versorgungssicherheit.

Ohne Not und nur aus Jux und Tollerei wurde aber kein Jäger und Sammler zum Landwirt. Wer immer konnte, blieb lieber Jäger und Sammler (und betrieb allenfalls nebenbei ein wenig Acker- und Gartenbau). Und in weiten Teilen Afrikas gab es keine Not, die Methode des Nahrungserwerbs zu wechseln. Das hat rein gar nichts mit Rückständigkeit zu tun. Man brauchte es einfach nicht.

Das war natürlich nicht im Sinne der Kolonialmächte, denn schließlich wollte man keine "herumlungernden N3ger", die womöglich noch auf Nutztiere Jagd machen, sonder welche, die für einen Hungerlohn oder noch besser als Sklaven auf den Farmen schuften.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Weil's gerade passt und die unterschiedlichen Probleme beleuchtet: "Armutsmigration nach Europa ist ein Mythos"


----------



## RtZk (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Du hast nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden, was ich geschrieben habe. Mal ein vereinfachtes Beispiel.
> 
> Den Leuten geht's an und für sich gut. Klar, es gibt mal eine Dürre oder Seuche oder auch mal Krieg, aber im Großen und Ganzen wächst die Hirse, es gibt genug Wild und plenty bananas.
> Es wird so viel Nachwuchs gezeugt, wie man sich persönlich oder innerhalb des Stammesverbands leisten kann. Wenn von vier Kindern zwei durchkommen, war das ein tragischer Verlust plus zweimal gesunder Nachwuchs.
> ...



So viel Unwissen und ein Unsinn in einem Post verpackt habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Dein Text trieft sowas von von linker Ideologie und Verfälschung der Geschichte und ist sowas von fernab der Realität, dass sich eine Antwort darauf nicht mal lohnt. 
Der Grund warum sie sich gegenseitig abgeschlachtet haben und es noch immer tun ist, dass der Kontinent gnadenlos überbevölkert ist und wie man in Europa schön sieht eine nicht gerade beeindruckende Arbeitsmentalität haben, woran sie einzig und alleine selbst schuld sind.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



RtZk schrieb:


> So viel Unwissen und ein Unsinn in einem Post verpackt habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Dein Text trieft sowas von von linker Ideologie und Verfälschung der Geschichte und ist sowas von fernab der Realität, dass sich eine Antwort darauf nicht mal lohnt.



Kein Eingehen auf die vorgebrachten Argumente: Check.
Gesinnungs-Schlagwörter ("linke Ideologie" etc.): Check.
Vorwurf der Faktenverfälschung ohne diese konkret zu benennen, geschweige denn den Vorwurf zu belegen: Check.
Abbruch der Diskussion unter einem fadenscheinigen Vorwurf: Check. 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, du hast dich für einen Platz in meiner Ignore-List qualifiziert. Danke für nichts und ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Oi!Olli (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Überbevölkert? Im Vergleich zur Masse und zum Resourvenverbrauch ist Afrika dünn besiedelt. Und wer von Geschichte keine Ahnung hat hast mehrfach bewiesen. Witzig übrigens das du einem Soldaten vorwirfst Links zu sein.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Überbevölkert? Im Vergleich zur Masse und zum Resourvenverbrauch ist Afrika dünn besiedelt.


Du meinst wohl zur Fläche.

China hat übrigens mehr Einwohner als ganz Afrika zusammen.

China ~ 1,5 Milliarden
Afrika ~ 1, 3 Milliarden

und ist deutlich kleiner.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl zur Fläche.
> 
> China hat übrigens mehr Einwohner als ganz Afrika zusammen.
> 
> ...


Und hat dabei nur ein Bruchteil der landwirtschaftlichen Fläche Afrikas. Sie können sich trotzdem selber ernähren, solange sie kaum Fleisch essen.
Einfach mal zusammenrechnen:
Liste der Laender nach landwirtschaftlicher Nutzflaeche – Wikipedia


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und hat dabei nur ein Bruchteil der landwirtschaftlichen Fläche Afrikas. Sie können sich trotzdem selber ernähren, solange sie kaum Fleisch essen.
> Einfach mal zusammenrechnen:
> Liste der Laender nach landwirtschaftlicher Nutzflaeche – Wikipedia


Relativ gesehen hat China aber wohl am meisten landwirtschaftliche Fläche. Nämlich 56% ihrer gesamten Landfläche.

Darum ging es mir aber nicht... ich wollte mit meinen Post nur ausdrücken das Afrika, gemessen an der Gesamtfläche, nicht wirklich überbevölkert ist.
Natürlich könnte man jetzt noch die nicht bewohnbaren Flächen wie  z.B. Wüsten abziehen, aber es wäre immer noch recht viel Gesamtfläche.
Also  ist die Bevölkerungsdichte in Ländern wie China und Indien deutlich höher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Relativ gesehen hat China aber wohl am meisten landwirtschaftliche Fläche. Nämlich 56% ihrer gesamten Landfläche..


Trocke und oder gebiergige Flächen. Vergleich das mal mit Böden in Kenia. Und nein, gerade Nordafrika wie Marokko hat unglaublich fruchtbare Böden, Ägypten war immer die Kornkammer des römsichen Reiches.

Hier findest Du ein paar Daten, aber wir entfernen uns zu weit vom Hetzthema der Fraktion _"Absaufen lassen"_
factfish Landwirtschaftliche Nutzflaeche fuer China


----------



## Adi1 (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und hat dabei nur ein Bruchteil der landwirtschaftlichen Fläche Afrikas. Sie können sich trotzdem selber ernähren, solange sie kaum Fleisch essen.
> Einfach mal zusammenrechnen:
> Liste der Laender nach landwirtschaftlicher Nutzflaeche – Wikipedia



Unsinn, warum sollten sie denn auf einen angemessenen Lebensstandard verzichten?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Unsinn, warum sollten sie denn auf einen angemessenen Lebensstandard verzichten?


Weil wir das bald alle müssen 
Gemüse ist einfach gesünder. 
Nix da mit täglichem Schnitzel, ...
Naja, vermutlich künstliches Fleisch

Die Chinesen kaufen z.B. unseren Milchmarkt leer. Hier mal vier links von 2013 bis heute:
Milch: China ist Deutschlands wachsender Absatzmarkt - SPIEGEL ONLINE
„Milchpulverkrieg“: Chinesen kaufen Deutschen die Babynahrung weg - WELT
Chinesen misstrauen ihrer Milch | Wirtschaft
Chinesen kaufen wieder mehr EU-Milchprodukte | agrarheute.com

Aber auch dieses ganze Thema Lebensmittel hat nur entfernt mit Fluchtursachen zu tun. Es flüchten aus Afrika nicht die Hungernden, die sind zu arm und zu schwach.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Zum Thema:
Sea Eye: Rettungsschiff "Alan Kurdi" muss Malta ansteuern - Italien verweigert Einlaufen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## micha34 (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Lybien nimmt auf und garantiert die Versorgung.
Alles ok.

Da der Großteil ohnehin erst in Lybien eingereist ist,kann das Land auch nicht unsicher sein wie so gerne behauptet wird.
Da ist die Rückführung  zum Startpunkt nicht unzumutbar da Lybien freiwillig betreten wurde.
Verbringung in europäische Häfen demnach Schleuserei.

Was mich Interessieren würde was die Chinesen mit den Milchprodukten machen.
Als Asiaten haben die doch ein Problem mit dem Verzehr von Milchprodukten ??


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



micha34 schrieb:


> Lybien nimmt auf und garantiert die Versorgung.
> Alles ok.


Genau, alles ok, Augen zu und kein Problem.

Das ist der Grund, warum Menschen mit
europäischen Werten wie Nächstenliebe die 
rechten Menschenfeinde, die solche Aussagen
mit einem zynischen Lächeln im Gesicht in die
Kamera sagen, abgrundtief verachten.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du magst den Buschmann für dumm halten, weil er nicht lesen oder schreiben kann oder gar ein Smartphone benutzt.
> Aber ich wette mit dir, dass der Buschmann im Urwald länger durchhält als du und wer ist dann der Dumme?
> 
> Europa sollte aufhören allen auf der Welt ihren Lebensstil aufzwingen. Das funktioniert nicht und das ist auch nicht gut. Europa muss verzichten um das Artensterben aufzuhalten und den Klimawandel zu begrenzen. Wir müssen anfangen, denn wir haben den Scheiß ja auch verursacht.
> Europa muss eine Wirtschaftspolitik machen, die Nachhaltigkeit begünstigt und Umweltverschmutzung bestraft.



Niemand drängt den irgendeinen Lebensstil auf , aber komischerweise wollen die alle nach "europa" ?
Das ist aber auch jetzt kein Grund Italien denen ihren " Lebenstil" aufzuzwingen.

Haben die in Afrika irgendwas gemacht gegen Umweltverschmutzung von Regierungsseite her ?
Haben die Klärkraftwerke gebaut ?  Haben die Müllverbrennungsanlagen gebaut ?    Also komm mir nicht mit sonem S....ß.  

Das interessiert die soviel wie wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt .  Die interessiert nur Bunga Bunga   fertig


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Niemand drängt den irgendeinen Lebensstil auf , aber komischerweise wollen die alle nach "europa" ?



Natürlich tun wir das, indem wir ihnen unsere Wirtschaftspolitik aufzwingen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> aber komischerweise wollen die alle nach "europa" ?


Das ist eine stumpfe Lüge der Panikrechtsradikalen.
Mitnichten wollen alle nach Europa. Das mag der
selbsternannte Herrenmensch denken, es hat aber
rein gar nichts mit der Realität zu tun


----------



## Mahoy (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



micha34 schrieb:


> Lybien nimmt auf und garantiert die Versorgung.
> Alles ok.



Lybien gibt es nicht. Nur Libyen, und das ist ein verarmtes, gescheitertes Bürgerkriegsland. Die können dort nicht mal garantieren, dass morgen noch die selben Leute wie heute das Sagen haben oder ihre eigenen Leute genug zu Fressen haben oder ihres Lebens sicher sind, geschweige denn die Aufnahme und Versorgung von Flüchtlingen.



> Da der Großteil ohnehin erst in Lybien eingereist ist,kann das Land auch nicht unsicher sein wie so gerne behauptet wird.



Niemand reist dort ein. Die Leute wollen da so schnell wie möglich _durch_. Möglichst unbemerkt, damit sie nicht von Angehörigen irgendeiner Miliz ausgeplündert, misshandelt, vergewaltigt und gelegentlich auch umgebracht werden.



> Verbringung in europäische Häfen demnach Schleuserei.



In Seenot befindliche Personen müssen gerettet und in den nächsten _sicheren_ Hafen gebracht werden. Libyen ist nicht sicher, da ein Kriegsgebiet (Falls du es für sicher hältst, steht es dir natürlich frei, deinen Lebensmittelpunkt dorthin zu verlagern ...). Was der nächste sichere Hafen ist, kannst du in einem beliebigen Atlas recherchieren, aber ich gebe dir einen Tipp: Der liegt in einem Land, das mit "I" anfängt und mit "talien" aufhört.



> Was mich Interessieren würde was die Chinesen mit den Milchprodukten machen.
> Als Asiaten haben die doch ein Problem mit dem Verzehr von Milchprodukten ??



Es haben prozentual mehr Asiaten als Europäer eine Laktose-Intoleranz, überwiegend in Südostasien, aber auch in Teilen von China. Aber es gibt auch asiatische Völker, die schon seit Ewigkeiten Milchprodukte konsumieren. Manche traditionell sogar hauptsächlich, beispielsweise die zentralasiatischen (ehemaligen) Nomadenvölker wie Mongolen und Turkmenen etc..
Es gibt Millionen Chinesen, die absolut kein Problem mit Milchprodukten haben. Die kaufen die Produkte zum Verzehr, nicht um dich zu ärgern.


----------



## Oi!Olli (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Ich glaub das wollte jetzt mal langsam reichen.


----------



## seahawk (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Wir brauchen einen staatlich organisierten Transport dieser Menschen nach Europa, sagen wir 4-5 A380 die sie nach Europa fliegen und dann brauchen diese Menschen Geld, Wohnung usw. Dafür können wir eine Flüchtlingssoli einführen. Sagen wir 5-15% auf alle Einkommen. Damit bauen wir Häuser, bilden diese Menschen aus und versorgen sie mit den Nötigsten.


----------



## Poulton (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Bunga Bunga


Was hat Berlusconi jetzt mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Ray2015 (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



seahawk schrieb:


> Wir brauchen einen staatlich organisierten Transport dieser Menschen nach Europa, sagen wir 4-5 A380 die sie nach Europa fliegen und dann brauchen diese Menschen Geld, Wohnung usw. Dafür können wir eine Flüchtlingssoli einführen. Sagen wir 5-15% auf alle Einkommen. Damit bauen wir Häuser, bilden diese Menschen aus und versorgen sie mit den Nötigsten.


Hast du Arschhaare geraucht oder was läuft in deiner Birne falsch??


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Hast du Arschhaare geraucht oder was läuft in deiner Birne falsch??


Er hat das ironisch gemeint und überspitzt formuliert.


----------



## Ray2015 (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Sorry aber heutzutage ist alles möglich weswegen ich nicht direkt von Ironie ausgegangen bin


----------



## seahawk (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Er hat das ironisch gemeint und überspitzt formuliert.



Nein, wir müssen diese Menschen vor Not und Folter schützen und ihnen einen sicheren Weg nach Europa bieten. Und irgendwie muss es ja bezahlt werden. Deutschland ist reich, wir können uns das leisten und jeder kann und muss seinen Beitrag leisten.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Ok, dann habe ich mich wohl geirrt.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Hast du Arschhaare geraucht oder was läuft in deiner Birne falsch??



Wer sagt denn, dass nur eine Seite ein Anrecht auf extreme Ansichten hat?


----------



## seahawk (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Wenn man ehrlich ist, dann ist das ein total komplexes Problem. 

Absaufen lassen kann man die Leute nicht,  in Libyen drohen in Gewalt und Folter aber Anspruch auf Asyl haben sie meist auch nicht, weil ihnen in ihren Heimatländern ja meist keine Folter oder Gewalt droht. Wenn man sie aber auf See rettet, dann motiviert man ja sogar mehr es zu versuchen, was die Schlepperindustrie nur verstärkt. 

Eine einzig denkbare Lösung ist eine schnelle Abschiebung in die Heimatländer. Es darf sich nicht lohnen nach Europa zu kommen, denn selbst das Tagesgeld (+Schwarzarbeit) eines Flüchtling, das er hier bekommt, deckt meist nach 18 Monaten die Kosten für die Schlepper, danach machen er und seine Sponsoren Gewinn bis er abgeschoben wird. 

Dazu entstehen Schäden in den Heimatländern. 

Am besten wäre es wenn Europa und der Westen komplett aus Afrika heraus hält,  keine Hilfe bei Dürre, keine Wirtschaftshilfe aber auch kein Besitz der Industrie und des Gewerbes. Ich glaube beides wird nicht passieren, weil Europa dafür den Mut nicht hat.

Man muss doch nur mal lesen was Live Aid in den 80ern Afrika angetan hat. Das Geld hat zwar Leben gerettet aber ein großer Teil ist bei linken Rebellen gelandet, die Waffen kauften, Bürgerkriege anfingen usw. Selbst die Nahrungshilfen haben zwar kurzfristig Leben gerettet, danach aber den lokalen  Markt gerettet, weil kein Bauer in Afrika (oder der Welt) mit kostenfreier, gespendeter Nahrung konkurrieren kann. Die mussten dann ihr Land verkaufen und gingen ins Lager wo es Essen gab. Dadurch hat man den Landbesitz in die Hände weniger gegeben und die produzieren nun lieber Kaffee oder andere Exportwaren, da die Margen viel höher sind.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



seahawk schrieb:


> Wenn man ehrlich ist, dann ist das ein total komplexes Problem.
> 
> Absaufen lassen kann man die Leute nicht,  in Libyen drohen in Gewalt und Folter aber Anspruch auf Asyl haben sie meist auch nicht, weil ihnen in ihren Heimatländern ja meist keine Folter oder Gewalt droht. Wenn man sie aber auf See rettet, dann motiviert man ja sogar mehr es zu versuchen, was die Schlepperindustrie nur verstärkt.
> 
> ...



Ja das wäre das Beste !  ................Aber die Gier .....

Der bundeshaushalt hat Waffenexporte dieses Jahr erhöht  .    Panzer sind eine Sache   ,  das sind nur bediente Maschinen  .  Aber wer liefert dann die Munition?    Das ist dann ja  wie Blizzard mit warcraft  /  pay for win   ^^

Im Umkehrschluss ist es in dem Sinn traurig  das wir paar Arbeitsplätze im Schwermaschinenbau nicht aufgeben wollen   , wegen 2-4  Milliarden.

Wenn ich Politiker wäre  ,  würde ich die machen lassen.   Und auf keinen Fall Waffen schicken  .     Können die sich selber basteln


----------



## Adi1 (12. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil wir das bald alle müssen
> Gemüse ist einfach gesünder.
> Nix da mit täglichem Schnitzel, ...
> Naja, vermutlich künstliches Fleisch



Dann müssen aber erstmal die grundlegendsten Bedürfnisse der Menschen in den Ländern, welche unser Zeugs produzieren,
befriedigt werden.

Wenn wir die Sklaven weiterhin so ausnehmen, braucht sich keiner wundern,
das im Mittelmeer die Menschen einfach so krepieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Sicherer Hafen heißt ja nicht, dass sie Sozialhilfe bekommen, sondern nur, dass sie sich dort zunächst in Sicherheit befinden.



Das schließt aber auch z.B. die Sicherheit vor Kampfhandlungen mit ein.
Traditionell war der nächste sichere Hafen übrigens nicht der geographisch nächstgelegene, sondern der nächste auf der Route des aufnehmenden Schiffes. Wenn du vor Portugal mit der Luftmatratze abtreibst und dich ein Frachter mit Kurs Südwest aufnimmst, kann es auch sein, dass du erst in Sao Paulo wieder von Bord gehst.

Wie unschwer zu erkennen ist: Typische Routenplanungen von Rettungsschiffen wie "Palermo - Palermo" waren bei der Ausarbeitung des Seerechts nicht vorgesehen.




Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wer baut eigentlich die hightech- Schlauchboote ?   bzw wer klebt das zusammen !?
> 
> Und  für was sind die eigentlich normal vorgesehen  im alltag    ?  so riesige Schauchboote ?   Für riesige Bootstouren  mit Spaß ?



Randbemerkungen in einigen Zeitungen, deren Quellengrundlage ich aber nicht kenne, werden die Flüchtlingsboote wohl mehrheitlich bei unseren guten Handelspartnern in China und in der Türkei zusammengeklebt. Einen anderen Zweck haben sie nicht, die werden gezielt für diese Einweg-Einsätze gebaut. Vor 5+ Jahren waren es noch große, robuste Boote wie sie auch zum Angeln, als Beiboote, etc. eingesetzt werden; heute sind sie zweimal so breit, viermal so lang und halb so teuer/wertig = 1/100tel so haltbar. Das die Importrouten nicht längst Bestandteil diplomatischer oder sogar polizeilicher Arbeit geworden sind, ist mir auch schleierhaft - vermutlich steht die heilige Kuh "freier Handel" über allen anderen Zielen.




Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Warum schaltet man nicht gezielt die Gangster / warlords aus  !?



Die Warlords, die Hauptgrund für die Flucht sind, aber nicht zu deren Ablauf beizutragen, versuchen die jeweiligen Regierungen mit militärischen Mitteln auszuschalten. Warum das nicht so einfach ist, kann dir z.B. auch der US-Oberbefehlshaber in Afghanistan sagen. Gegen die Kriminellen, die sich als Schlepper und Schleuser ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen, müsste man mit polizeilichen Mitteln vorgehen. Aber du kannst dir ja vorstellen, in welchem Zustand die Polizei in einem Land ist, in dem das Militär nicht einmal direkte Artillerieangriffe auf die Hauptstadt verhindern kann. Dank der fleißigen europräiscen Unterstützung für diverse Diktatoren in ganz Afrika, die dann eben irgendwann doch nicht mehr das ganze Volk unterdrücken können, gibt es eine ganze Kette von mehr oder minder gescheiterten Staaten, in denen niemand mehr vollständige Kontrolle hat und Kriminelle freie Bahn haben. Aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen stehen Schleuer dabei auch ganz hinten auf der Prioritätenliste, da sie den Durchreiseländern keinerlei Schäden zufügen - im Gegensatz zu Mördern, Dieben, Drogenkartellen und internationale Konzernen.




JePe schrieb:


> Von der Frage nach dem Verhaeltnis zwischen Produktion und Verbrauch mal ganz zu schweigen.



Schon allein beides in $ zu messen ist bescheuert, gerade in Ländern mit hohem Anteil an Subsidaritätswirtschaft deren monetärer Wert nunmal direkt das Lohnniveau wiederspiegelt. Wenn ein ethiopischer Bauer eine Tonne Weizen abliefert, hat er 25 Euro zum BIP beigetragen. Wenn ein deutscher Bauer genau das gleiche macht, sind es 165 Euro. Hier zu behaupten, der Deutsche wäre viel produktiver, ist genauso BWLer Schwachsinn wie die Vergleiche bei Rüstungsausgaben, denen zu Folge die USA viel, viel mehr Kriegstreiberei begehen, wenn sie M1A2 für 80 Millionen bestellen als Putin, wenn er T-80 für 40 Millionen kauft. Am Ende stehen die friedfertigen Russen aber mit 20 Panzern vor 10 amerikanischen...




Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich sag es euch und bin immernoch selber verblüfft , wie mein Russisch/Mathematiklehrer so Recht haben konnte.  Glaube das war ein sehr schlauer Mensch.
> 
> Als ich in der 5. Klasse war ,  weiß nicht mehr das Fach ( kann russisch gewesen sein ). aber es ging nach diversen  Fragen von uns allen um ÖL und geopolitsch .
> Ich erinnere mich noch wie Heute an seine Worte :  "   In 30 Jahren wird es zu einer Flüchtlingswelle aus Afrika kommen ! "
> ...



Wenn man "Syrien" als "Afrika" zählt und eine über fünf Jahre verteilt Welle als "auf den Tag genau", dann muss man kein guter Lehrer sein, um Recht zu behalten. Die Flüchtlingszahlen aus Afrika sind währenddessen in den letzten 30 Jahren kontinuierlich gewachsen und lassen ""heute"" keinen besonders herausragenden Anstieg erkennen. Die letzten 10-20 Monate nimmt die Zahl der Konflikte zwar wieder zu, aber da gab es in den letzten Jahrzehnten auch mehrere andere Phasen, die man als "Die" Flüchtlingswelle hätte interpretieren können.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. August 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Glaube Deutschland hat jetzt ein neues Rettungsschiff losgeschickt zur Rettung von in Seenot geratenen Menschen aus dem Mittelmeer . Das ist das eine . Aber sie wissen dann nicht welchen sicheren Hafen sie anlaufen sollen sagen sie ....   häääh !?  
Gibt es im gesamten Mittelmeerraum nur einen Sicheren Hafen ?
Wenn ja dann fahrt halt  nach Le Havre , Hamburg etc oder New York   oder gar Indien ....  dauert auch nur 2 Wochen .
Besser als 4 Wochen tatenlos im Mittelmeer rumzutreiben .


----------



## Mahoy (3. August 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Glaube Deutschland hat jetzt ein neues Rettungsschiff losgeschickt zur Rettung von in Seenot geratenen Menschen aus dem Mittelmeer . Das ist das eine . Aber sie wissen dann nicht welchen sicheren Hafen sie anlaufen sollen sagen sie ....   häääh !?
> Gibt es im gesamten Mittelmeerraum nur einen Sicheren Hafen ?
> Wenn ja dann fahrt halt  nach Le Havre , Hamburg etc oder New York   oder gar Indien ....  dauert auch nur 2 Wochen .
> Besser als 4 Wochen tatenlos im Mittelmeer rumzutreiben .



Während sie "tatenlos" im Mittelmeer kreuzen, weil sie die Geretteten nicht im nächstgelegenen sicheren Hafen absetzen können, sind sie in der Lage, auf weitere Notfälle zu reagieren, soweit es ihre Kapazitäten zulassen. Das könnten sie nicht, wenn sie tage- und wochenlang sonstwohin fahren müssen, um Gerettete an Land zu bringen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. August 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Während sie "tatenlos" im Mittelmeer kreuzen, weil sie die Geretteten nicht im nächstgelegenen sicheren Hafen absetzen können, sind sie in der Lage, auf weitere Notfälle zu reagieren, soweit es ihre Kapazitäten zulassen. Das könnten sie nicht, wenn sie tage- und wochenlang sonstwohin fahren müssen, um Gerettete an Land zu bringen.



Du willst mir jetzt echt verklickern  das es keinen einzigen sicheren Hafen im Mittelmeer gibt  außer Lampedusa ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. August 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Du willst mir jetzt echt verklickern  das es keinen einzigen sicheren Hafen im Mittelmeer gibt  außer Lampedusa ?


Welcher Hafen außerhalb der EU ist denn sicher?  Marokko mag als sicher gelten, Tunesien bedingt, Ägypen mit erheblichen Einschränkungen. Was spricht dagegen, wenn man 10km vor der Küste Menschen in Seenot aufliest, sie in Lampedusa an Land gehen zu lassen, abgesehen von menschenfeindlichen und rassistischen Ideen unserer NSAfD Freunde. Was spricht gegen Lampadusa?


----------



## seahawk (3. August 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Das System ist pervers, die Leute müssen sich in Lebensgefahr bringen um gerettet zu werden. Man sollte sie im Hafen in Lybien abholen und dann nach Europa bringen und ihnen sofort Asyl gewähren.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. August 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

ja nee  is klar

Italien tut mir jetzt schon leid  ,   trotz Mafia

Aber ich denke die bekommen kostenlose Drogenkuriere.................. ,      bzw :    zumindest sehr günstikk

echt tolle Idee  .............. ohne Worte


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. August 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



seahawk schrieb:


> Das System ist pervers, die Leute müssen sich in Lebensgefahr bringen um gerettet zu werden. Man sollte sie im Hafen in Lybien abholen und dann nach Europa bringen und ihnen sofort Asyl gewähren.



Richtig, wenn man sich den Kriegszustand und die Menschenrechtsverletzungen in Lybien anschaut, wäre das der einzige Weg, wenn wir zu unseren Werten stehen würden. Das macht hier aber niemand mehr, der Kapitalismus trägt seine Früchte. Nächstenliebe ist vorbei.


----------



## Mahoy (3. August 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Du willst mir jetzt echt verklickern  das es keinen einzigen sicheren Hafen im Mittelmeer gibt  außer Lampedusa ?



Ich wüsste nicht, was an "nächstgelegen" zu verklickern wäre.

Aber gut, ich will mich nicht darauf versteifen. Welche Alternativen würdest du vorschlagen?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. August 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, was an "nächstgelegen" zu verklickern wäre.
> 
> Aber gut, ich will mich nicht darauf versteifen. Welche Alternativen würdest du vorschlagen?



siehe oben !  

andere Häfen ansteuern  und dann zurückkehren  !

  oder raus aus dem Mittelmeer

PS: das sind keine Rettungsschiffe  ,  das is Erpressung von Italien  und deren Kultur im großen Stil !    ....   meine Meinung


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. August 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Glaube Deutschland hat jetzt ein neues Rettungsschiff losgeschickt zur Rettung von in Seenot geratenen Menschen aus dem Mittelmeer . Das ist das eine . Aber sie wissen dann nicht welchen sicheren Hafen sie anlaufen sollen sagen sie ....   häääh !?
> Gibt es im gesamten Mittelmeerraum nur einen Sicheren Hafen ?
> Wenn ja dann fahrt halt  nach Le Havre , Hamburg etc oder New York   oder gar Indien ....  dauert auch nur 2 Wochen .
> Besser als 4 Wochen tatenlos im Mittelmeer rumzutreiben .



1. Nicht Deutschland hat ein Schiff losgeschickt, sondern wenn dann ein deutscher Verein hat ein Schiff finanziert.
2. Diese Schiffe sind meist nur eingeschränkt Hochseetauglich und somit im Atlantik an gute Wetterbedingungen gebunden. Nach New York kämen sie gar nicht, auf dem Kurs nach Hamburg müssten sie ein großes Bisykatief möglicherweise in einem ruhigen Hafen abwarten ... dann wäre es aber sinnlos, weiterzufahren. Und die Schiffe sind nicht dafür ausgerüstet, soviele Menschen länger als ein paar Tage zu versorgen und gar nicht in schlechter See. Die Unterkünfte reichen oft für wenig mehr als die Crew und einer handvoll Kranker, der Rest sitzt auf Deck rum. Das klappt bei schönem Wetter im Mittelmeer für eine gewisse Zeit, mehr aber auch nicht. Aus den Rettungsgebieten sind es maximal 100 Meilen bis Lampedusa, wenn das zu rettende Boot schon eine gewisse Strecke zurückgelegt möglicherweise nur die Hälfte. Selbst ein langsames Schiff schafft das in weniger als einem halben Tag. Selbst nach Marseille wären es dagegen 900 Meilen, was je nach zuvor im Einsatzgebiet auf den kleineren Schiffen schon bedeuten könnte, das man zwischendurch nachbunkern muss. Aber wie, ohne einen Hafen anzulaufen? Von den Kosten ganz zu schweigen: Auf einem billig aufgekauften Kahn mit einer Besatzung aus Freiwilligen macht der Sprit einen Großteil der Kosten aus und die muss man erstmal mit Spenden gedeckt bekommen.
Vor allem aber nützt es einem nicht, mit voller Fahrt zu einem weit entfernten Hafen zu dampfen, wenn man da auch abgewiesen wird. Als sich Frankreich oder Spanien in der Vergangenheit zu einer Aufnahme bereit erklärt haben, ist man dahin gefahren. Aber auf gut Glück? Da kann man auch erstmal eine Zeitlang vor italienischer Küste liegen.




Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Du willst mir jetzt echt verklickern  das es keinen einzigen sicheren Hafen im Mittelmeer gibt  außer Lampedusa ?



Das Mittelmeer ist groß. Lampedusa ist am nächsten gelegen. Die nordafrikanischen Häfen wären zum Teil kaum weiter weg, sind aber nur bedingt sicher und die Hilfsorganisation laufen sie aufgrund ihrer politischen Agenda nicht an. Noch eine Ecke weiter ist Malta, das in der Vergangenheit gerne als Basis genommen wurde, mittlerweile aber auch keinen rein lässt. Und dann kommen jede Menge Häfen auf Sizilien, in Apulien, etc. - alles Italien. Entweder lassen die einen auch auf Lampedusa anlegen oder eben gar nicht. Will man außerhalb Italiens aber innerhalb der EU Flüchtlinge an Land bringen, kann man die schon recht lange Strecke Richtung Kreta nehmen, aber die Flüchtlingsaufnahmesysteme in Griechenland sind weiterhin vollkommen überlastet. Damit wäre also niemandem geholfen. Oder man dampft bis Marseille oder Barcelona, was 10 bis 20 mal so lange dauert und so viel kostet.


----------



## Mahoy (3. August 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> andere Häfen ansteuern  und dann zurückkehren  !



Ich warte immer noch darauf, dass du alternative Häfen nennst, die mindestens sicher und einigermaßen schnell erreichbar sind.



> PS: das sind keine Rettungsschiffe  ,  das is Erpressung von Italien  und deren Kultur im großen Stil !    ....   meine Meinung



Es stimmt, dass Italien vom Rest Europas im Stich gelassen wird. Aber dafür können die Flüchtlinge nichts, sollten also auch nicht darunter leiden müssen.

Mit der Blockade versucht Italien ja auch, Europa zu erpressen. Insofern ...


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. August 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

zB Zypern


----------



## Mahoy (3. August 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> zB Zypern



Die Republik Zypern ist schon längst überlastet, weil sie anteilig mehr Flüchtlinge aufgenommen hat als jedes andere Nation der EU. Einschließlich Italien, und das trotz deutlich geringerer Wirtschaftsleistung und des Umstandes, das die Insel Zypern politisch geteilt ist.

Was soll daran sinnvoll sein, vor Italien Gerettete extra in ein anderes EU-Land zu verschiffen, welches in Sachen Flüchtlingsaufnahme unter viel widrigeren Umständen schon mehr gestemmt hat als Italien? Damit sich Salvini und seine Brüllbrigade nicht ins Hemd machen?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. August 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

das ist also der USa plan ,     afrikanische Länder plattmachen   und dann uns die Bürde auftragen alle durchzufüttern   bzw   perfide , uns  damit denen ihre religion/ kultur aufzuzwängen lassen  damit es im Bürgerkrieg endet ?

Wir sollten alle nach USA ausschiffen  !

Meinst du wirklich das aus einemem 25 Jahre alten afrikaner in 10 Jahren ein europäer wird   ?
so verblödet kann man echt nicht sein  ............


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. August 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich das aus einemem 25 Jahre alten afrikaner in 10 Jahren ein europäer wird   ?


Meinst du wirklich,  dass aus einem 25 Jahre alten Nazi in 10 Jahren ein Europäer wird?


----------



## Poulton (3. August 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*

Hier rotiert mal wieder der Aluhut...

(iU ist damit nicht gemeint)


----------



## Mahoy (3. August 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> das ist also der USa plan ,     afrikanische Länder plattmachen [...]
> Wir sollten alle nach USA ausschiffen  !



Kommt von dir auch noch ein auch nur im entferntesten realisierbarer Vorschlag? Dir sollte doch klar sein, dass das logistisch und schon gar nicht politisch machbar ist.



> und dann uns die Bürde auftragen alle durchzufüttern   bzw   perfide , uns  damit denen ihre religion/ kultur aufzuzwängen lassen  damit es im Bürgerkrieg endet ?



Was bist du denn für ein armes Würstchen, wenn du dir die Religion und Kultur von Flüchtlingen aufzwingen lässt, die das noch nicht einmal versuchen?

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber meine kulturelle Prägung und meine religiöse Einstellung werden durch eine beliebige Zahl an Flüchtlingen nicht beeinflusst. 



> Meinst du wirklich das aus einemem 25 Jahre alten afrikaner in 10 Jahren ein europäer wird   ?



Habe ich das irgendwo behauptet? Flüchtlinge nicht ertrinken zu lassen und sie auch nicht als politisches Faustfand zu missbrauchen ist nicht dasselbe, wie sie einbürgern zu wollen.

Ich bezweifle übrigens sogar, dass aus allen 25jährigen Bürgern europäischer Nationen ohne Migrationshintergrund in zehn Jahren (oder überhaupt irgendwann) geistig Europäer werden ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. August 2019)

*AW: SchiffsbrÃ¼chig*



Poulton schrieb:


> Hier rotiert mal wieder der Aluhut...


Ja, das Empör-O-Meter neigt sich Richtung Vollausschlag

Der Postillon: Empoer-O-Meter: Welches Toetungsdelikt sorgt fuer wie viel Aufregung in Deutschland?


----------



## Leob12 (3. August 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> das ist also der USa plan ,     afrikanische Länder plattmachen   und dann uns die Bürde auftragen alle durchzufüttern   bzw   perfide , uns  damit denen ihre religion/ kultur aufzuzwängen lassen  damit es im Bürgerkrieg endet ?
> 
> Wir sollten alle nach USA ausschiffen  !
> 
> ...


Also hat Europa mit Libyen nichts am Hut? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauschaum7 (3. August 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Kommt von dir auch noch ein auch nur im entferntesten realisierbarer Vorschlag? Dir sollte doch klar sein, dass das logistisch und schon gar nicht politisch machbar ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist eher was du für ein würstchen bist  , wenn du mich gleich so nennst  und der Wahrheit nicht ins Auge sehen kannst  !?

PS: das ist nicht korrekt von dir   ,  war ich schon anderes konstruktiveres gewohnt


----------



## Mahoy (3. August 2019)

*AW: Schiffsbrüchig*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher was du für ein würstchen bist  , wenn du mich gleich so nennst  und der Wahrheit nicht ins Auge sehen kannst  !?



Kommt da noch irgendwann ein Gegenargument, mit dem du deine Wahrheit untermauern möchtest?



> PS: das ist nicht korrekt von dir   ,  war ich schon anderes konstruktiveres gewohnt



Ich passe mich dem Ton meiner Gesprächspartner an. Oder hat dir etwa ein Flüchtling in die Tastatur gegriffen, als du das Folgende geschrieben hast?



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> *Meinst du wirklich* das aus einemem 25 Jahre alten afrikaner in 10 Jahren ein europäer wird   ?
> *so verblödet kann man echt nicht sein*  ............



Also bitte ...


----------

